# Here is the Canon EOS R5, official development announcement soon.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

> This article was removed as it was a pre-announcement copy/paste from another site. Now that the EOS R5 has been announced, the information is no longer relevant.



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 12, 2020)

If that rendering is true then its a one good looking Milc body.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

No confirmation of res?

- A


----------



## zonoskar (Feb 12, 2020)

Mirrorlesrumors reports the EOS-R5 is not coming anytime soon... So who to believe


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

It's a little weird that the image showing the lens stabilization has an EOS R in the photo, not the R5. But maybe the source just recycled an old image just to show what image stabilization in general is. (Note the photo does not specificially show IBIS.)

***Edit: It appears that the image I referred to above has been removed from the original post, so disregard this.***


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 12, 2020)

With the exception of the image rendering this is one of the most vague and generic articles, what did this add to what we already don't know?


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Also, it's pretty easy to Photoshop a straight-on front view.

Can someone go the requisite superposition overlay with the R, please? I have done dozens of these over the years and you must obey me, thx 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> It's a little weird that the image showing the lens stabilization has an EOS R in the photo, not the R5. But maybe the source just recycled an old image just to show what image stabilization in general is. (Note the photo does not specificially show IBIS.)




That's an old photo about the RF mount communication.

- A


----------



## Pape (Feb 12, 2020)

That R5 plague doesnt look nice enough to be professinollay designed


----------



## Andersoncmr (Feb 12, 2020)

Gonna pray for a R6 with 2 slots... R5 will cost more than a Kidney...


----------



## Rassmus (Feb 12, 2020)

Yay!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> That's an old photo about the RF mount communication.
> 
> - A


Ok, still it's a little weird to be throwing in old recycled photos into a new product announcement. Makes me a little suspicious of the validity of this. I like that the front button is back on the camera though, assuming the image is real, which I'm really not convinced of.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> With the exception of the image rendering this is one of the most vague and generic articles, what did this add to what we already don't know?




Did you look carefully at the photo? That's new (though possibly a fake). That's not an R or RP. More ports/buttons. Different 'mound' around the EVF.

- A


----------



## drama (Feb 12, 2020)

No it isn't. It's an old photo from the EOS R / R mount announcement, cropped to remove the badge, with your reheated leaks written in hyperbole. Which you in turn are now posting here, for clicks. This is annoying - this release clearly has you rattled, you're normally not this jumpy with crap like this. It's not an official post, nor an official blog. It's another rumor site, like yours.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Since it's a development announcement, there's likely only 1 image available for articles.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

drama said:


> No it isn't. It's an old photo from the EOS R / R mount announcement, cropped to remove the badge, with your reheated leaks written in hyperbole. Which you in turn are now posting here, for clicks. This is annoying - this release clearly has you rattled, you're normally not this jumpy with crap like this. It's not an official post, nor an official blog. It's another rumor site, like yours.




The IS diagram is old, but the shot of the body from the front (which may be fake) is not.

- A


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 12, 2020)

I'll wait for the official announcement to say anything other than I'll wait for the official announcement.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

drama said:


> No it isn't. It's an old photo from the EOS R / R mount announcement, cropped to remove the badge, with your reheated leaks written in hyperbole. Which you in turn are now posting here, for clicks. This is annoying - this release clearly has you rattled, you're normally not this jumpy with crap like this. It's not an official post, nor an official blog. It's another rumor site, like yours.




This comes from a reputable European media outlet.


----------



## MasonSawler (Feb 12, 2020)

Just take my money already canon


----------



## NiktoCan (Feb 12, 2020)

Can't wait until something comes out official - I am a Nikon Z7 shooter that is ready to jump to Canon and the R5 / RF system (if rumors are close to being true)!


----------



## canonnews (Feb 12, 2020)

drama said:


> No it isn't. It's an old photo from the EOS R / R mount announcement, cropped to remove the badge, with your reheated leaks written in hyperbole. Which you in turn are now posting here, for clicks. This is annoying - this release clearly has you rattled, you're normally not this jumpy with crap like this. It's not an official post, nor an official blog. It's another rumor site, like yours.



That's not an R. in either image. The R has two small buttons to the side of the LCD, one for illuminating the LCD panel, this camera does not have that button.

there's a pc sync port on the R5, and the lens release is shaped differently. as well as with appears to be an additional button / DOF preview. Even the shutter button is different.

while it could be a good photoshop job, it's certainly not the R


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This comes from a reputable European media outlet.


Good to know. I'm having a hard time getting too excited though if all this will be is a vague announcement with vague specs and one photo. Don't get me wrong, come May June I will be eagerly anticipating this, and I'm extremely glad to see a real pro mirrorless body finally showing up. But I'm not gonna lose my mind until it's a month or two away from me actually being able to have this camera, especially if just detailed photos and info about the camera are still a month or two out.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 12, 2020)

The viewfinder hump looks very 5D IV. The grip doesn't look very deep but that could just be the front angle. 

Actually, regarding the EVF... I'm hoping that the viewfinder sticks out the back like the EOS R. I'm tired of mashing my nose against my 5D4.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Good to know. I'm having a hard time getting too excited though if all this will be is a vague announcement with vague specs and one photo. Don't get me wrong, come May June I will be eagerly anticipating this, and I'm extremely glad to see a real pro mirrorless body finally showing up. But I'm not gonna lose my mind until it's a month or two away from me actually being able to have this camera, especially if just detailed photos and info about the camera are still a month or two out.



It will be a development announcement, they are always vague. See the EOS-1D X Mark III development announcement.


----------



## Southstorm (Feb 12, 2020)

Here's a side by side...


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

there was another image on the website that appears to be different than the regular EOS R. It looks to be another angle of the R5.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is an actual photo.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It will be a development announcement, they are always vague. See the EOS-1D X Mark III development announcement.


Yes I understand, but up until recently, it was unclear if it would just be this, or a more detailed announcement. Again, thanks for digging up the info, I'm thrilled to see confirmations of such a great camera taking shape, but it appears more and more likely that the time to really be excited is still a few months out.


----------



## canonnews (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is actual photo.



most of the time, canon MILC's focus wide open, aperture is stopped down when taking the picture.


----------



## Go Wild (Feb 12, 2020)

The only thing I hate is not to have the camera next month.... Looking forward for the announcement!!


----------



## N-VB (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This comes from a reputable European media outlet.


01net belongs to Altice group, one of the biggest european media group (cellphones, TV, press). They don't do rumors.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 12, 2020)

zonoskar said:


> Mirrorlesrumors reports the EOS-R5 is not coming anytime soon... So who to believe



I was just reading an article over there that said Sigma is on the fence over making lenses for the RF mount.Which makes me sad because I don’t have $2-3k per pop to spend on Canon made native glass


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> That's not an R. in either image. The R has two small buttons to the side of the LCD, one for illuminating the LCD panel, this camera does not have that button.
> 
> there's a pc sync port on the R5, and the lens release is shaped differently. as well as with appears to be an additional button / DOF preview. Even the shutter button is different.
> 
> while it could be a good photoshop job, it's certainly not the R




For body design, to me it's all about the prospect of a chunkier grip + 5D-like feature set (most notably a thumbwheel) while retaining the tilty-flippy.

Do you really care (for this class of camera) if the body gets an 20-25mm wider for all those controls? I argue you shouldn't care about a compact body getting a little bigger if it is going to take up a ton of bag space due to lens choice anyway:

​

Compact FF bodies are nice, and Canon should still offer them. But at this price point, for these users, please give me back my damn 5D creature comforts and chunky grip.

- A


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is actual photo.


Um, so you can preview the DOF?? Bear in mind, at least as far as I remember, the EOS R has never shown DOF in real time, unless you assign a button to do that, just like a DSLR.

Also, that button was programmable to many different things on the 5D MkIV.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is actual photo.



That handy button no doubt can be programmed for just about any function.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> there was another image on the website that appears to be different than the regular EOS R. It looks to be another angle of the R5.
> View attachment 188629



If that’s legit, then we still don’t have a traditional mode dial.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Southstorm said:


> Here's a side by side...
> View attachment 188628




Looks like they recessed the lens release button. Protects against an accidental pressing of the button, but it may be pain to work with gloves on.

- A


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This comes from a reputable European media outlet.



what language to see if I can translate properly


----------



## vjlex (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks like a terrible unconvincing photoshop job to me.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Act444 said:


> If that’s legit, then we still don’t have a traditional mode dial.


Indeed, I hate the EOS R mode dial. It's a pain to switch from video to photo or to do anything honestly.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is actual photo.




No one said it had to be a DOF button. 

If real, I'm guessing is a programmable/assignable button (switch to silent running, switch to servo, etc, snap to center AF -- who knows?).

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## someone (Feb 12, 2020)

Can somebody tell me what use is that Depth of Field preview button in the R5 (or any EVIL camera)? Especially when R and RP don't have one.


----------



## edoorn (Feb 12, 2020)

Please Photo Gods, let it have that AF-on controller from the 1dx iii


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I was just reading an article over there that said Sigma is on the fence over making lenses for the RF mount.Which makes me sad because I don’t have $2-3k per pop to spend on Canon made native glass




If only Canon thought of a solution for that. One that worked perfectly, had less expensive native lenses, gave access to dozens of great lenses that didn't have third party AF problems...

​
Cheaper RF lenses will come -- but until then, EF is your oyster.

- A


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

someone said:


> Can somebody tell me what use is that Depth of Field preview button in the R5 (or any EVIL camera)? Especially when R and RP don't have one.


Again, the EOS R does not stop down the lens before it actually takes the photo.

So the reason the EOS R doesn't have one is not because it's not needed. You can still assign DOF preview to another button. But it likely doesn't have one because nobody really uses DOF preview anymore.

As was also mentioned, you can traditionally program that button to do all sorts of other things too, so it's very much a nice addition to the camera.


----------



## Grimbald (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes please!

I wonder what codec they will use for 8k and if the 120fps at 4k are true, this camera sounds like an absoult dream so far!


----------



## Act444 (Feb 12, 2020)

What I’d like most on Canon MILCs is a hybrid EVF/screen viewing mode where you take the photo with the EVF, but the screen displays the photo (like on a DSLR). That and remove the EVF lag after photo taken


----------



## addola (Feb 12, 2020)

zonoskar said:


> Mirrorlesrumors reports the EOS-R5 is not coming anytime soon... So who to believe


Mirrorless Rumors is actually talking about the same rumor of this leaked image from a French website.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 12, 2020)

Seems from the photo we are not getting the traditional thumbwheel of all canon's dslrs. Can't get used to eos R back wheel. It's in such a weird place and angle


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 12, 2020)

*TWO. MEMORY. CARD. SLOTS. 10/10 GOAT CAMERA. CANONRUMORS FORUM SO OVERJOYED THEY SPONTANEOUSLY CONVERT TO PURE ENERGY. *


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Grimbald said:


> I wonder what codec they will use for 8k


I would bet in the same RAW format used in the 1DX III for 5.5K 60p video. Why would they not offer a compressed version of that on the 1DX III if they had a chip capable of encoding 8K 30p?


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

Found the original version... thanks.
From my country !


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> As was also mentioned, you can traditionally program that button to do all sorts of other things too, so it's very much a nice addition to the camera.



Agreed completely, I absolutely love that button and miss it when I'm using an EOS R. I have mine set up to switch focus modes while it's held down, I always have my camera in Servo focus, and when I need one-shot I just hold down the DOF button and it will switch to one-shot while it's held down for a few images, but will let me immediately be back in Servo the second action starts back up.

My 1DX2 has two of these buttons, and I have the secondary DOF button set to playback, so that when I'm shooting with a 400mm f/2.8 or etc I can hit the playback button with my right hand on the grip and my left hand still holding up the lens.


----------



## Labdoc (Feb 12, 2020)

What could the button? in the middle of the grip be? is that a button?


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

N-VB said:


> 01net belongs to Altice group, one of the biggest european media group (cellphones, TV, press). They don't do rumors.


A translated pdf version.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just my two cents but here's my prediction of the specs that we saw earlier.


8K @ 30fps *Crop 1 to 1 pixel readout about a 1.17x crop factor 45MP downsized to 33MP. *
4K @ 120fps *If 8K 30 is possible, 4K120 is the same bandwidth of data. If it's also a 1 to 1 readout from the camera. ~2+ crop factor. From a processor perspective, crop factor should match 8K30's crop factor.*
4K @ 60fps *No Crop Full Sensor Down Sample from 45MP to 8MP*


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Labdoc said:


> What could the button? in the middle of the grip be? is that a button?


Nope, the middle of the grip is the IR remote receiver that every Canon camera has.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Agreed completely, I absolutely love that button and miss it when I'm using an EOS R. I have mine set up to switch focus modes while it's held down, I always have my camera in Servo focus, and when I need one-shot I just hold down the DOF button and it will switch to one-shot while it's held down for a few images, but will let me immediately be back in Servo the second action starts back up.
> 
> My 1DX2 has two of these buttons, and I have the secondary DOF button set to playback, so that when I'm shooting with a 400mm f/2.8 or etc I can hit the playback button with my right hand on the grip and my left hand still holding up the lens.


Yeah I have always been jealous that the 1D usually gets two of these buttons up front. Canon sure is stingy with the buttons. That's the one thing I really wish they would take from Sony... Give us free-form, totally customizable buttons we can assign to _anything_. The best we have ever gotten out of Canon are some buttons like this that have a legacy use, but they graciously give us a few other options. Some buttons, like this one, get a lot of choices, but I still hate how restrictive they are with the number of buttons and options for use with them.

The way Sony does this _almost_ makes up for their horrible menus because you can just assign a button to that menu option you can never find.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisb said:


> Seems from the photo we are not getting the traditional thumbwheel of all canon's dslrs. Can't get used to eos R back wheel. It's in such a weird place and angle




Pray tell, how did you come to this conclusion? Is there another photo you'd like to share with the class?

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> The way Sony does this _almost_ makes up for their horrible menus because you can just assign a button to that menu option you can never find.




Sony's unprecedented flexibility comes at the cost of maddening complexity.

...which is probably why Canon never gave it to us.

- A


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> 4K @ 120fps *If 8K 30 is possible, 4K120 is the same bandwidth of data. From a processor perspective, crop factor should match 8K30's crop factor. *


No it shouldn't. The 4K should also be a 1:1 readout in the high FPS mode, giving it a crop factor above 2. For full sensor 4K 120p they would either read out AND downsample the full 8K frame (not happening) or bring back the nasty line skipping (who would prefer that?)


----------



## chrisb (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Pray tell, how did you come to this conclusion? Is there another photo you'd like to share with the class?
> 
> - A



I see the same wheel around the mode button we see on the R. Maybe they also have the thumbwheel (that gives us 3 wheels which I dont find very likely)


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> No it shouldn't. The 4K should also be a 1:1 readout in the high FPS mode, giving it a crop factor above 2. For full sensor 4K 120p they would either read out AND downsample the full 8K frame (not happening) or bring back the nasty line skipping (who would prefer that?)


My bad, you're right. I was more focused on the fact that 4K120 is the same bandwidth as 8K30. Assuming 1 to 1 readout, 4K 120 could have a crop that's more extreme than the EOS R.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Compact FF bodies are nice, and Canon should still offer them. But at this price point, for these users, please give me back my damn 5D creature comforts and chunky grip.
> 
> - A



Preach!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Sony's unprecedented flexibility comes at the cost of maddening complexity.
> 
> ...which is probably why Canon never gave it to us.
> 
> - A


Canon can leave the menus the way they are, but please just expand the options when you go in to assign a custom function to a button, that's all I want. I dunno why it's so hard. Hell, even just provide all of the options under all of the buttons. But when you go in under one button and it gives you a whole slew of options, then you go in under another button and for some arbitrary reason it only gives you about half the options you could assign the other button to, it drives me up a wall. Is there some reason for it to be like this that I don't understand??


----------



## NiktoCan (Feb 12, 2020)

What time is this announcement supposed to be tonight?


----------



## Pape (Feb 12, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Nope, the middle of the grip is the IR remote receiver that every Canon camera has.


i dont think R cameras got like that ,and why they go back to dslr cameras on name plaque


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

chrisb said:


> I see the same wheel around the mode button we see on the R. Maybe they also have the thumbwheel (that gives us 3 wheels which I dont find very likely)




Ah, you are supposing what the back will be from what is it in view from the one pic we have. 

I hear you. I think another tell is that the camera didn't get notably wider/taller (see page 3) and I expec the tilty-flippy to still be there.

That's a bummer.

- A


----------



## Labdoc (Feb 12, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Nope, the middle of the grip is the IR remote receiver that every Canon camera has.


Thanks missed that on my 5d4. But the fingers cover it, somehow Canon makes it work.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

Also, I am really shocked that the viewfinder hump on the R5 appears to be lower profile than the R, almost similar to the RP. The viewfinder will amost certainly be as big or bigger than the R, right?

Perhaps they shrunk the size of the viewfinder proximity sensor?


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> for some arbitrary reason it only gives you about half the options you could assign the other button to, it drives me up a wall. Is there some reason for it to be like this that I don't understand??


It's called the cripple hammer and some dudes at Canon love swinging that thing


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

NiktoCan said:


> Can't wait until something comes out official - I am a Nikon Z7 shooter that is ready to jump to Canon and the R5 / RF system (if rumors are close to being true)!


What? Jump to Canon? You do know there is a company called "Sony" right?  Nobody jumps to Canon.


----------



## CC2937 (Feb 12, 2020)

If this is real it will be a perfect partner for my 1DXiii


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Perhaps they shrunk the size of the viewfinder proximity sensor?



My *only* hope with this, if they changed it, is that they return to having user replaceable eyecups so that I can use the ThinkTank Hydrophobia weather covers I own. This is a big deal since every other photojournalist I know and work with also uses these covers and you just can't get the same rain seal without fitting a rigid special-designed eyepiece through a rubber gasket. The EOS R's design just doesn't work with that, or at the very least would need you to unscrew the rubber piece and screw in the weathercover piece every time you wanted to swap them.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> If only Canon thought of a solution for that. One that worked perfectly, had less expensive native lenses, gave access to dozens of great lenses that didn't have third party AF problems...
> 
> View attachment 188631​
> Cheaper RF lenses will come -- but until then, EF is your oyster.
> ...



Personally if the R5 or the R6 (depending on price) are going to show the right image quality in video, I will go for one of these two bodies and I will keep for the moment my WHOLE pack of EF lenses. I trust Canon did they job well and an (R body + Adaptor) will work well with all EF lenses. A mirrorless body is a must in video, maybe welcome in photo, but in video a must to be able to manage the focus continuously.

I have bought all these lenses over time in order to be able to enjoy them once also in video and not only in photography.
I am now just interest (maybe kind of excited ...) to see the first footages these bodies are producing in videos.

A real wide angle video with my 16-35 mm f4, would be a moment of joy: 
Close to the face of the person with a desert or a flat landscape behind !
Than a very close image to the eyes of the actor... with the 135mm !
Add some Ennio Morricone music on top!

Italian western style is back !

I am going to take such a pleasure and a fun ... 
Just for the fun...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

someone said:


> Can somebody tell me what use is that Depth of Field preview button in the R5 (or any EVIL camera)? Especially when R and RP don't have one.



To preview… the depth of field?

Like has been already said. Plus the fact that it’s customizable in all Canon enthusiast-and-up bodies…


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is actual photo.


Don't let the position of the button fool you. Buttons can be mapped to use as whatever one wants.


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 12, 2020)

I did the translation 



"Canon seems to have understood that these EOS R and EOS RP were not really technologically advanced. As a result, they pull a development announcement from their hat that is fun to read. The EOS R5, which is expected to arrive later this year, will be the first "serious" package of the RF mount. The little that Canon has agreed to share is enough to make you salivate.

In the first row, there is the video, 8K! A world-first in the world of consumer cameras. An unprecedented ability that would allow Canon to recover the video crown, lost during the transition to 4K for the benefit of Panasonic and other Sony. Canon does not announce any frame rate, compression (codec), etc. You will have to wait for the launch announcement to get more information.

The other great news is the arrival of the mechanical stabilization of the sensor, a novelty for Canon. This lack of stabilization is partly responsible for the low ratings we have given to EOS R and EOS RP.
According to some information leaks, mechanical stabilization alone would save up to five stops. Together with the optical and electronic stabilizations included in certain lenses, this mechanical stabilization could allow you to gain up to eight stops.

Then, Canon announces an impressive burst of 20 frames per second in electronic shutter, as with the Sony A9, and a burst of 12 frames per second in mechanical shutter, such as Canon and Nikon sports cameras (1DX Mark II or D5).
we expect leading performance with tracking algorithms. Let us also hope that the buffer is generous so that the "sports" potential is not restricted.

Finally, the EOS R5 will have two memory card slots, which will change from the first limited models to a card, sometimes even in the battery compartment, such as the EOS RP."


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Don't let the position of the button fool you. Buttons can be mapped to use as whatever one wants.


Can I make that one order pizza?


----------



## per.farny (Feb 12, 2020)

Fear is that it's truly more of a development announcement, and we'll still be guessing as to specifics of specs across the spectrum (i.e. 8K at what fps/crop, etc.) for months to come. :/


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Feb 12, 2020)

5D Mark IV vs R5, alignment performed on sensor


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

yoms said:


> 5D Mark IV vs R5, alignment performed on sensor



Ooof. Looks miniscule.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This comes from a reputable European media outlet.



Having found the source, 0xxxt.com, and being from the same country as them, I'm not so sure I would go as far as 'reputable' but they are not known for making hoaxes either.


----------



## sanj (Feb 12, 2020)

Southstorm said:


> Here's a side by side...
> View attachment 188628


Like the new matte feel! The main thing I am now waiting to know is the crop mode in the video for 4k.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Ooof. Looks miniscule.


No smaller than the EOS R was to the 5DIV. It looks to be identical in height and width as the EOS R. MAYBE it's a little deeper for the dual CFAST cards, as we don't have the depth dimension.

Yes, I'm calling it now. It's going to have dual CF *Express* cards. There's no way UHS-II cards can keep up with 4K120/8K30.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Can I make that one order pizza?


As long as you don't want anchovies, yes.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 12, 2020)

yoms said:


> 5D Mark IV vs R5, alignment performed on sensor


Can you do the same with the R please?


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Ooof. Looks miniscule.




Looks like EOS R form-factor-wise, yes.

If true, if it's not a fake, etc. this is a page out of the A7 playbook and it's a bad one. Recycling body parts from gen to gen makes sense only if you've nailed the form factor (like 5DS leveraging 5D3, 5D4 leveraging 5DS, etc.). I would argue that Canon still needs to feel that out throughout their FF mirrorless portfolio.

The current EOS R grip is decent, I guess -- and critically it's further from the lens mount than A7 -- but it still needs to be chunkier IMHO. Canon didn't land at the 5D3 grip design 8 years ago by accident. Lenses are heavy, and that was the most comfortable non-gripped-body way to hold them. With R5, people are going to bolt heavy things on the body, so keeping the body so small is rather out of place with this price point and segment of shooters.

- A


----------



## Dantana (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> For body design, to me it's all about the prospect of a chunkier grip + 5D-like feature set (most notably a thumbwheel) while retaining the tilty-flippy.
> 
> Do you really care (for this class of camera) if the body gets an 20-25mm wider for all those controls? I argue you shouldn't care about a compact body getting a little bigger if it is going to take up a ton of bag space due to lens choice anyway:
> 
> ...


You’re not wrong, but I love the grip on the R. It feels great in my hand and very balanced. Of course, I’m coming from a 6D not a 5D, so not exactly the same as your experience. But, I still love the feel.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Looks like EOS R form-factor-wise, yes.
> 
> If true, if it's not a fake, etc. this is a page out of the A7 playbook and it's a bad one. Recycling body parts from gen to gen makes sense only if you've nailed the form factor (like 5DS leveraging 5D3, 5D4 leveraging 5DS, etc.). I would argue that Canon still needs to feel that out throughout their FF mirrorless portfolio.
> 
> ...



Completely true. Still, there's a chance the camera could be deeper and the hand grip is a little deeper than the original EOS R. This will definitely help with the chunk.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 12, 2020)

For anybody who thinks the R5 spec looks too much like a wish list, don't worry - the rumour has spread so far and wide now that Canon wouldn't dare release anything less. In fact I've had a vision of Canon execs shovelling thousands of mirrorless bodies into the crusher, and one of them was saying "これらを誰にも見せることはできません。 良いバージョンを本番環境に導入するのにどれくらい時間がかかりますか？"


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

Dantana said:


> You’re not wrong, but I love the grip on the R. It feels great in my hand and very balanced. Of course, I’m coming from a 6D not a 5D, so not exactly the same as your experience. But, I still love the feel.


Same here, and I came from the 5D Mark III.


----------



## Chavim (Feb 12, 2020)

The font on the R5 badge is different than the font they have on the R RP badges. The RP badge just says R, so I'm calling this rendering fake.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't really get all the griping over the size of Canon's RF bodies. Yes they're smaller than a DSLR, but they're still significantly larger than Sony.

What exactly are you expecting? A body that's just the same size as a 5D? There would be a ton of wasted space inside. A body that's as tall and wide as a 5D, but thinner to account for the loss of the mirror box? Those would be pretty weird dimensions.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Dantana said:


> You’re not wrong, but I love the grip on the R. It feels great in my hand and very balanced. Of course, I’m coming from a 6D not a 5D, so not exactly the same as your experience. But, I still love the feel.




The EOS R grip is good. I had a loaner from CPS and it was fine the RF 50L. But then I picked up my 5D3 again and it was just clearly better in my (fairly ordinary/average sized US) hands.

I've argued that grip is a win for FF mirrorless as well:

You're going to bolt heavy glass on it
Larger grip = larger battery
Consistent controls with the SLR equivalent the pro may have on their other shoulder at the wedding/event (in this case, a 5D4 and an R5)
I just think it's more familiar, uses the same handling and control 'design language', etc. And the 'FF mirrorless is all about being small' argument does not appear to be where Canon is making its investments right now. 

And -- and I could be wrong here -- I think a pro feature-set rig like the R5 with 5-series ergo/controls would have a large swath of holdout EF users not wanting to migrate to RF *and* a large swath of Sony professional stuck with the A7 tiny setup saying 'thank god someone finally did this'.

- A


----------



## Juangrande (Feb 12, 2020)

drama said:


> No it isn't. It's an old photo from the EOS R / R mount announcement, cropped to remove the badge, with your reheated leaks written in hyperbole. Which you in turn are now posting here, for clicks. This is annoying - this release clearly has you rattled, you're normally not this jumpy with crap like this. It's not an official post, nor an official blog. It's another rumor site, like yours.


Your handle is certainly fitting.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

canonnews said:


> most of the time, canon MILC's focus wide open, aperture is stopped down when taking the picture.



With the EVF you see the depth of field just as it would appear in the finished photo. This is redundant.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> With the EVF you see the depth of field just as it would appear in the finished photo. This is redundant.



No you don't. In the EVF, at least by default, you see the image as it would be captured wide open.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> If only Canon thought of a solution for that. One that worked perfectly, had less expensive native lenses, gave access to dozens of great lenses that didn't have third party AF problems...
> 
> View attachment 188631​
> Cheaper RF lenses will come -- but until then, EF is your oyster.
> ...



I’ve never had a problem with Sigma AF. Their newer lenses are stellar for the prices they charge. I also said native, as in not needing an adapter.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 12, 2020)

The writers English wasn't their first language.

And please let that button on the front allow me to jump between one shot and servo mode like the 5D4!


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Um, so you can preview the DOF?? Bear in mind, at least as far as I remember, the EOS R has never shown DOF in real time, unless you assign a button to do that, just like a DSLR.
> 
> Also, that button was programmable to many different things on the 5D MkIV.



The EVF already does a simulation. You don't need a button. In fact, you have to manually disable the simulation if you don't want it (such as when using strobes). I know, I have two of these cameras.


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 12, 2020)

If it's a fake, it's a very good one. The darker photograph shows details of the top panel. All the buttons and dials match the R, EXCEPT the seam between the hump and the top panel. This seam is in a different spot, and at a different angle. Also, the hump itself has a slightly different shape. That sells it for me.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> No you don't. In the EVF, at least by default, you see the image as it would be captured wide open.



Have you never heard of exposure simulation? It's on by default. Adjusting your aperture adjusts the simulation.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Have you never heard of exposure simulation? It's on by default. Adjusting your aperture adjusts the simulation.



The exposure simulation and focusing off the sensor is done wide-open. You'll notice when you shoot an image on the EOS R that when it shows you the captured image preview suddenly there's the full DOF, but the regular EVF view does not. The simulation is exactly that, a simulation, it's using ISO control to simulate the expected image, it's not live showing you your depth of field until you set that setting or use a control to stop down the lens.


----------



## Max TT (Feb 12, 2020)

Andersoncmr said:


> Gonna pray for a R6 with 2 slots... R5 will cost more than a Kidney...


I second this wish!


----------



## Viggo (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> The EVF already does a simulation. You don't need a button. In fact, you have to manually disable the simulation if you don't want it (such as when using strobes). I know, I have two of these cameras.


Not wise to say “I know, I have two of these” when you’re wrong. The R focuses wide open, unlike Sony for example, which means you don’t see actual DOF unless assigning and pushing a button to show it.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> The exposure simulation and focusing off the sensor is done wide-open. You'll notice when you shoot an image on the EOS R that when it shows you the captured image preview suddenly there's the full DOF, but the preview does not. The simulation is exactly that, a simulation, it's using ISO control to simulate the expected image, it's not live showing you your depth of field until you set that setting or use a control to stop down the lens.



I maintain that the ES does pretty much everything the DOF field would provide in benefit. Having it as an extra programmable button is fine, but a dedicated DOF button with an EVF/ES is a complete waste. And yes, that's my opinion. You may have yours.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Not wise to say “I know, I have two of these” when you’re wrong. The R focuses wide open, unlike Sony for example, which means you don’t see actual DOF unless assigning and pushing a button to show it.



Anything you say, buttercup.


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> I maintain that the ES does pretty much everything the DOF field would provide in benefit. Having it as an extra programmable button is fine, but a dedicated DOF button with an EVF/ES is a complete waste. And yes, that's my opinion. You may have yours.



Even in a world with focus peaking? Seems like getting peaking for the stopped down preview would be super helpful


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> Even in a world with focus peaking? Seems like getting peaking for the stopped down preview would be super helpful



The R already has focus peaking.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> ... A body that's as tall and wide as a 5D, but thinner to account for the loss of the mirror box? Those would be pretty weird dimensions.


That would be quite similar to the old mid-range film SLRs like my EOS 10. I'd be very happy to go back to those dimensions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2020)

NiktoCan said:


> What time is this announcement supposed to be tonight?



5 after never, I'm afraid. I'm calling shenanigans.

Canon hasn't been great about certain design rules, like mixing serifed and non-serifed fonts. The Canon logo itself is serifed, and the R on the R body was serifed as well. But even with all that confusion on Canon bodies, I've never seen them use two non-serifed fonts together, in an attempt to make them look the same. That's just someone goofing with photoshop, not wanting to have to bother to buy a new font.




If Canon's designers stuck that "R5" on the body just like that, than I wouldn't have hopes that other designers didn't forget to put a battery door on the bottom or something equally dumb. This is very unlikely. 

If you waste 10 minutes trying to procrastinate from work, as I did, and download the picture and blow it up, you'll see that you can identify where the seams of the layers are where elements were pasted on. Here is a rough line of a color deviance where they added in the bottom right sealed plug and didn't bother taking the green cast from the part they pasted. You can see that also lines up with a pattern deviance in the fake leather along the same seam. The color cast is less apparent in the re-saved JPG below versus my original blow up, but still visible. 




You could argue that Canon was being lazy and they designed an example photo rather than photographed an actual example, but then you'd expect the camera itself to be powered inside by a cockroach on a flywheel. 

Still, won't prevent me from buying 2 if it turns out to be real. Crow tastes good at 20 fps.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 12, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> And please let that button on the front allow me to jump between one shot and servo mode like the 5D4!


Exactly what I do with mine


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> I would bet in the same RAW format used in the 1DX III for 5.5K 60p video. Why would they not offer a compressed version of that on the 1DX III if they had a chip capable of encoding 8K 30p?



8K is twice the pixels of 5.5K. I’m fairly sure there doesn’t exist a memory card technology that could handle
[QUOTE="Stanri010, post: 816468, member: 382570"

Yes, I'm calling it now. It's going to have dual CFAST cards. There's no way UHS-II cards can keep up with 4K120/8K30.
[/QUOTE]

CFast is all but dead, maybe you mean CFExpress? I doubt it has two CFExpress slots, though. Maybe CF+CFExpress or SD+CFExpress.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 12, 2020)

My kids don't have to eat, right?


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> 8K is twice the pixels of 5.5K. I’m fairly sure there doesn’t exist a memory card technology that could handle
> [QUOTE="Stanri010, post: 816468, member: 382570"
> 
> Yes, I'm calling it now. It's going to have dual CFAST cards. There's no way UHS-II cards can keep up with 4K120/8K30.



CFast is all but dead, maybe you mean CFExpress? I doubt it has two CFExpress slots, though. Maybe CF+CFExpress or SD+CFExpress.
[/QUOTE]

Even if UHS-II can't keep up, they could just set up the camera similar to Cinema cameras that have CFast and SD, where in order to use the highest output video you can only record it to the faster card. I really hope that they go the route of 1 CF Express and 1 UHS-II SD.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> 8K is twice the pixels of 5.5K. I’m fairly sure there doesn’t exist a memory card technology that could handle
> [QUOTE="Stanri010, post: 816468, member: 382570"
> 
> Yes, I'm calling it now. It's going to have dual CFAST cards. There's no way UHS-II cards can keep up with 4K120/8K30.





> CFast is all but dead, maybe you mean CFExpress? I doubt it has two CFExpress slots, though. Maybe CF+CFExpress or SD+CFExpress.


Man, I got corrected on two typos in a day.

Yes, CFExpress. CFExpress has always been (incorrectly) "CFAST Express" In my mind and I just mixed myself up.

The 1DX III has dual CFExpress card slots and more likely than not, they're just carrying the entire assembly over to the EOS R5 to save on cost.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

Chavim said:


> The font on the R5 badge is different than the font they have on the R RP badges. The RP badge just says R, so I'm calling this rendering fake.


pre- Dev announcement not Canon Store website image


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 12, 2020)

I think the image is real. There are too many small changes in the body shape to be fake. The letters R5 looks fake tho.


----------



## N-VB (Feb 12, 2020)

01net deleted the page, few minutes ago


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 12, 2020)

jdavidse said:


> If it's a fake, it's a very good one. The darker photograph shows details of the top panel. All the buttons and dials match the R, EXCEPT the seam between the hump and the top panel. This seam is in a different spot, and at a different angle. Also, the hump itself has a slightly different shape. That sells it for me.



Also there is only one mic hole on the front, compared to 2 on the R. Who would fake something like that?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Ooof. Looks miniscule.



I don’t think there was ever much reason to believe that Canon would eventually make a 5D-sized mirrorless. They recognize that many potential mirrorless customers, pro or not, consider compact size an advantage rather than a disadvantage.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Feb 12, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> Your handle is certainly fitting.




I think it's plausible that he missed his lithium dosage this morning.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> ... many potential customers, pro or not, consider compact size an advantage rather than a disadvantage.


Until you try to use it. One of the big problems with the R is that there isn't enough real estate on the back for the buttons. I know, I use it daily and it is far too easy to hit the wrong button. I'd be happy with a bigger body.


----------



## Cee Log (Feb 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 5 after never, I'm afraid. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Canon hasn't been great about certain design rules, like mixing serifed and non-serifed fonts. The Canon logo itself is serifed, and the R on the R body was serifed as well. But even with all that confusion on Canon bodies, I've never seen them use two non-serifed fonts together, in an attempt to make them look the same. That's just someone goofing with photoshop, not wanting to have to bother to buy a new font.
> 
> ...



Never?! 5D/6D series didn't have serifed fonts on the badge.. 








..seeing how R5/R6 are touted as a 5D/6D mirrorless reboots..


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but if the article was based on Canon's development announcement, then it doesn't look like we will get any new information out of the development announcement.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

Yikes! Arguing over fonts. Almost makes me want to go back to fighting over dual card slots. Almost...but not quite!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I don’t think there was ever much reason to believe that Canon would eventually make a 5D-sized mirrorless. They recognize that many potential customers, pro or not, consider compact size an advantage rather than a disadvantage.



So we need to wait for the R1 to balance the weight of the current L lenses?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> I maintain that the ES does pretty much everything the DOF field would provide in benefit.



It's called *DOF PREVIEW*. Not "exposure preview". *D*epth *O*f *F*ield. Everybody knows that all Canon bodies since the EOS 20Da or something do exposure simulation without stopping down. But DoF preview was never about exposure preview. The fact that on SLRs it makes the OVF dimmer is just a _side effect_ and is not really useful for predicting exposure.

On the other hand, DoF preview has never been very useful with DSLRs whose viewfinders do not make judging focus or depth of field easy. _But_ _guess where it is actually useful?_ You got it, in Live View mode where you can zoom in and use various focus assists to check the actual DoF as it will be in the final image. And at the same time exposure simulation can counteract the dimming of the viewfinder image caused by stopping down...

So if anything, a DoF button is _more_ useful when you're in Live View or using a mirrorless body!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I don’t think there was ever much reason to believe that Canon would eventually make a 5D-sized mirrorless.




I just threw up in my mouth a bit. 

So the width, grip chunkiness and controls of the 5-series were, what exactly? A side product of having to have so much internal real estate to make an FF SLR function appropriately? That they kept one form factor for over 10 years just because they were stuck with it?

_"Thank god we can get rid of our industry leading ergonomic setup now that the mirror is gone"_​​-- said by no one ever​
Perhaps -- and maybe I'm high on paint fumes or something -- perhaps the 5D form factor and controls didn't change much over that time _because people loved it the way it was_.

My point:

Compact bodies are desired by some. Canon should make compact FF bodies where appropriate. EOS R is lovely.​​Larger bodies have value as well. Canon should make some of those, too.​
But an A7 platform ethos one-size-fits-all for all non-gripped FF bodies is an opportunity lost in order to save a buck. $3500 bodies shouldn't be saddled with such a wretched business decision.

- A


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Feb 12, 2020)

someone said:


> Can somebody tell me what use is that Depth of Field preview button in the R5 (or any EVIL camera)? Especially when R and RP don't have one.



Well... To check depth of field. I use it on my EOS M5, especially when on a tripod. The lens focuses wide open, so you see the image through the evf or back screen as such.


----------



## drama (Feb 12, 2020)

There's a LOT of people being condescending jerks today. That "dev announce" got taken down. The images did look real though, so I might retract my earlier post. Perhaps the few people trolling me might do the same or at least learn how to have a civil discussion?


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Until you try to use it. One of the big problems with the R is that there isn't enough real estate on the back for the buttons. I know, I used it daily and it is far too easy to hit the wrong button. I'd be happy with a bigger body.


Just another reason I didn't go to R from 5D3. I also had the M5 for travel and that was the issue for me. When I tested out the R I found that even though the body was somewhat larger than the M5 the issue remained. That being said, I am not asking for a 5D size R body but something in between. I realize I may not get the right specced camera which also fits my mitts. That's life.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 12, 2020)

I'll wait on codec info before I get too excited, but this really looks like the 5D4 upgrade/replacement I've been waiting for since around the time the 5D3 needed to be upgraded.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but if the article was based on Canon's development announcement, then it doesn't look like we will get any new information out of the development announcement.



Yes, it's pretty light on details if it was based on the development announcement. I'm just hoping it was a preview of the announcement so the announcement has more specs in it :/


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 12, 2020)

Southstorm said:


> Here's a side by side...
> View attachment 188628


The fact that the "R5" font is different from the "R" font (which is identical on the R and RP) don't match is a bit of a flag for me. Overall it looks very real, but this feels like a photoshop combination of R and 5D design. I'm probably wrong, but just my gut feeling.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 12, 2020)

Please let there be something on the top left side of the body aside from that waste of space power on/off dial! Moar buttons & useful dials on that area please!


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Please let there be something on the top left side of the body aside from that waste of space power on/off dial! Moar buttons & useful dials on that area please!


 Not sure what's crazier, this page or the people freaking out online about casting choices for the new Dune movie!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 12, 2020)

The just-announced Samsung Galaxy S20 trio of smartphones can do 8K/30 video, so all those doubting that this body won't have it are just in denial, there's no technical reason why it can't have it at this point.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 5 after never, I'm afraid. I'm calling shenanigans.
> 
> Canon hasn't been great about certain design rules, like mixing serifed and non-serifed fonts. The Canon logo itself is serifed, and the R on the R body was serifed as well. But even with all that confusion on Canon bodies, I've never seen them use two non-serifed fonts together, in an attempt to make them look the same. That's just someone goofing with photoshop, not wanting to have to bother to buy a new font.
> 
> ...



Behold, my new favorite post on all of CR!


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I don’t think there was ever much reason to believe that Canon would eventually make a 5D-sized mirrorless. They recognize that many potential mirrorless customers, pro or not, consider compact size an advantage rather than a disadvantage.



I don't agree. You can't argue with the ergonomics of the 5D vs. the R or RP (much less the a7 and a9 series), and customers aren't a monolith - while some will want compact mirrorless, others will notice diminishing returns when their hands cramp up 2 hours into a 6 hour job.

I remain hopeful that Canon will release a good sized, chunky grip 1-series mirrorless in the next 2 years.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Yes, I know what DOF stands for you condescending jerk. The entire point of my comment is that the DOF button's primary benefit was to allow you to judge if you had enough light to properly capture an image IN MY OPINION.



Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is an actual photo.



Those buttons (on the recent DSLR models) can be reprogrammed for a lot of different things. It's nice to have a button on the front that a finger not already occupied can use.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Your opinion is wrong.



Well I'm glad yours means nothing to me.


----------



## maniacalrobot (Feb 12, 2020)

No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It will be a development announcement, they are always vague. See the EOS-1D X Mark III development announcement.



Which means the R5 will be launched in the second half of this year. Too far away to put some money aside yet ... I am rather picking up some more RF lenses


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Those buttons (on the recent DSLR models) can be reprogrammed for a lot of different things. It's nice to have a button on the front that a finger not already occupied can use.



I'm all for more freely programmable buttons. I just personally find a dedicated DOF button to be useless for my personal needs.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Looks like they recessed the lens release button. Protects against an accidental pressing of the button, but it may be pain to work with gloves on.
> 
> - A



It looks more like the shutter buttons on my 5D Mark IV, 5D Mark III, and 7D Mark II.


----------



## racebit (Feb 12, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> With the exception of the image rendering this is one of the most vague and generic articles, what did this add to what we already don't know?


It was not supposed to add, it was supposed to confirm. But actually it added that it will not be available as soon as expected.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

*Name calling? The new guys doing so haven't had the experience of enjoying this site for being for the most part, a civil and mature (no to mention fun) place. Very different than most forums we all know all too well. Please, take a moment prior to responding if your blood is boiling and think about what you are sharing. I see the links for some of your businesses and I read your posts, wondering if your clients would appreciate your childlike behavior.*


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> I don't agree. You can't argue with the ergonomics of the 5D vs. the R or RP (much less the a7 and a9 series), and customers aren't a monolith - while some will want compact mirrorless, others will notice diminishing returns when their hands cramp up 2 hours into a 6 hour job.
> 
> I remain hopeful that Canon will release a good sized, chunky grip 1-series mirrorless in the next 2 years.




I think the wildcard here is -- prior to EOS R's launch -- which one of the two statements you hold higher than the other as far as priority goes:

FF Mirrorless is all about being smaller
FF Mirrorless is all about doing more than your FF SLR
If you truly believe the former statement is the end-all raison d'être for what Canon needed to deliver in FF mirrorless, you could see how Sharlin's statement of "I don’t think there was ever much reason to believe that Canon would eventually make a 5D-sized mirrorless" makes sense. Through those optics, RF _only_ needs to satisfy the keep it small crowd, so a big 5-series body is somewhat wasted on them.

But the RF lenses Canon is putting out just poops on Team Keep it Small thinking that they (categorically) won the day. They didn't.

Canon is playing to both fields right now -- a modestly sized body with enormous lenses. In time, FF mirrorless for Canon will more completely support both camps with appropriately sized bodies and lenses. Something like an RF EOS M or SL1 sized body will surely happen eventually, and something like a 5-series sized RF body will too.

- A


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

maniacalrobot said:


> No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor



Previous specs said the R5 would be 45mp.








Canon EOS R5 Specifications


Canon EOS R5 Specifications: Named the Canon EOS R5 45mp full-frame CMOS sensor IBIS 5 stops with IBIS alone 7-8 stops of correction when use



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but if the article was based on Canon's development announcement, then it doesn't look like we will get any new information out of the development announcement.



True. But if Canon do announce the same specs, at least it will stop all the discussion about their veracity.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

For the people hung up on the fact that the body is still not as big as a 5D, and thinks that it should be... I ultimately think the size of Canon's mirrorless bodies is a carefully chosen compromise. The small size of Sony's bodies is a common gripe, and Canon wisely didn't go quite that small.

But at the same time, with a portable electronic such as a camera, there's no denying that it's more convenient to have a smaller device to carry around, even at a professional level. And let's face it, not everyone who buys this will be a dedicated professional. And even some who do will need to pack down as small and light as they reasonably can.

It would be foolish for Canon to come into the market with a mirrorless body that is dramatically larger than everyone else. With all of the talk around how mirrorless cameras allow for smaller form factors than their old DSLRs, if Canon stuck to a massive form factor, it would probably turn off a whole lot more people than it would endear.

Canon is trying to thread the needle... Not as small as Sony for the sake of ergonomics, but you can't really expect them to not miniaturize a camera at all when one of the technology's biggest advantages is the ability for the cameras to be smaller. You can see from that little grip they released for the EOS RP that they are trying to appeal to as broad a market as possible with the size of the cameras.

Expecting a mirrorless camera to come out that is just as chunky as a 5D when _everyone_ else has miniaturized to one degree or another is just silly.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> What exactly are you expecting? A body that's just the same size as a 5D?
> There would be a ton of wasted space inside.



Who cares about the inside? There is a limit in miniaturization at the 
point where the size of my fingers and the body controls mismatch.

The 5D4 is perfect in ergonomics.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 12, 2020)

Quackator said:


> The 5D4 is perfect in ergonomics.


That's fine if you don't care how large the camera is to carry around, but some people do.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

maniacalrobot said:


> No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor




45 MP. [CR3] according to CR Guy. 

We're just not seeing that confirmed in this last announcement.

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> My point:
> 
> Compact bodies are desired by some. Canon should make compact FF bodies where appropriate. EOS R is lovely.​​Larger bodies have value as well. Canon should make some of those, too.​
> But an A7 platform ethos one-size-fits-all for all non-gripped FF bodies is an opportunity lost in order to save a buck. $3500 bodies shouldn't be saddled with such a wretched business decision.



Those are good points and I'm definitely not certain about the matter. Thinking about it, the R5 is likely meant to compete in the pure mirrorless market instead of the "thinking about upgrading my 5D4" market -- to win back market share in the user segment that has already drunk the Kool-Aid. Canon is not likely in a big hurry trying to get existing, loyal DSLR users to switch to the darkexposure-simulated side. But once that day comes, well, I'm sure they'll listen to their customers.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks like the rumored video specs will turn out to be correct. Then, interestingly, Tony Northrup (is so much into Sony IMHO that he) released a video saying 8K video rumor will most probably be FAKE. What's his problem? Or he knows stuff?


----------



## NiktoCan (Feb 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> What? Jump to Canon? You do know there is a company called "Sony" right?  Nobody jumps to Canon.


Yes, I've heard of them and their rumored A7SIII, which is a myth ~ Canon will have 2 mirrorless cameras out before Sony puts out the A7SIII.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> For the people hung up on the fact that the body is still not as big as a 5D, and thinks that it should be...
> 
> Expecting a mirrorless camera to come out that is just as chunky as a 5D when _everyone_ else has miniaturized to one degree or another is just silly.




Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.

Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.

So shrinking down every FF body because everyone it doing it is the behavior of lemmings. It implies a lack of insight on Canon's part to see that folks are headed to Sony for a dozen reasons other than size.

If Canon will have 4 or 5 lines of RF mount bodies, they would be foolish to not consider the unique ergonomic needs of each target user base. 
There is no one body footprint to unite them all, and Canon playing that there might be surely seems like a cost containment / shared inventory move. And I honestly hope I'm wrong about that.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Looks like the rumored video specs will turn out to be correct. Then, interestingly, Tony Northrup (is so much into Sony IMHO that he) released a video saying 8K video rumor will most probably be FAKE. What's his problem? Or he knows stuff?


Controversy gets views and clicks which = $. Simple.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Looks like the rumored video specs will turn out to be correct. Then, interestingly, Tony Northrup (is so much into Sony IMHO that he) released a video saying 8K video rumor will most probably be FAKE. What's his problem? Or he knows stuff?


Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?


----------



## Ethan S (Feb 12, 2020)

Act444 said:


> What I’d like most on Canon MILCs is a hybrid EVF/screen viewing mode where you take the photo with the EVF, but the screen displays the photo (like on a DSLR). That and remove the EVF lag after photo taken


You can change that in the setting on the EOS R. I have it set to only display the photo on the rear lcd.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Looks like the rumored video specs will turn out to be correct. Then, interestingly, Tony Northrup (is so much into Sony IMHO that he) released a video saying 8K video rumor will most probably be FAKE. What's his problem? Or he knows stuff?



Tony is a fine person, but he stopped being a fan of Canon a long time ago. He's all in for Sony now.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Looks like the rumored video specs will turn out to be correct. Then, interestingly, Tony Northrup (is so much into Sony IMHO that he) released a video saying 8K video rumor will most probably be FAKE. What's his problem? Or he knows stuff?




Good gravy, Tony is a nice man, but rumors are not his lane. I believe a one armed baseball player has a greater batting average than Tony does at nailing predictions.

- A


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?


I know way less to strongly believe anything regarding this.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.
> 
> Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.
> 
> ...


Honestly, more real estate on the back side would be nice, which means the grip could be bigger too. I am happy with the R grip, but find the rear side a little cramped.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

maniacalrobot said:


> No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor



Well, I'm 100% sure the sensor is not going to have a native 16:9 aspect ratio. So ~40MP is the minimum requirement to shoot 8K video. 45MP if it's going to shoot 8192-pixel wide "Cinema" 8K. Which also happens to be the [CR3] figure.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> If only Canon thought of a solution for that. One that worked perfectly, had less expensive native lenses, gave access to dozens of great lenses that didn't have third party AF problems...





ahsanford said:


> Good gravy, Tony is a nice man, but rumors are not his lane. I believe a one armed baseball player has a greater batting average than Tony does at nailing predictions.
> 
> - A



More importantly: He needs clicks ...


----------



## jazzytune (Feb 12, 2020)

yoms said:


> 5D Mark IV vs R5, alignment performed on sensor


It has to be expected that the R5 would be much smaller than the 5D IV. However, since the flange distance is longer on the 5D IV, it changes the perspective. The sensor on the 5d IV will appear slightly smaller than on the R5 at the same distance. Therefore, if you make the sensor size the same on superimposed images of both bodies, you slightly exaggerate the difference in sizes...


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

maniacalrobot said:


> No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor


Not necessarily - 33MP output for 1:1 8K readout is for a 16x9 readout, not the traditional 3x2 dimension of all full frame digital cameras sensors (to my knowledge). To keep the width needed for an 8K readout, but increasing resolution on the short end to match 3x2 dimension would be ~39MP I think. Then again, the previous rumour did say 45. I'd bet on a floor of 39MP up to that 45MP mark rumoured previously. We'll see!


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Controversy gets views and clicks which = $. Simple.



Plus, I'm sure at least one of his discussion points (crop modes for HFR 4K is super likely) will be right so he'll be able to claim he was "mostly right" and keep spinning tales about he's not a fanboy of any particular brand.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?




I do -- if the fine print nerfs it down a bit. If it says '8K 30 fps is with no working AF for 15 seconds maximum before the bus sublimes into a supernova and incinerates you', it will likely be less compelling than the C500.

I see worlds of fine print bringing this camera back down to earth. But 45 x 12 mechanical is still 45 x 12 mechanical. 5D3 / 5D4 folks should be losing their s--- over that spec.

- A


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?


Why not? Canon was first with Full HD & 4K. Samsung already has 8K/30 on their latest Galaxy phones, no reason for Canon not to keep up with their track record.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Good gravy, Tony is a nice man, but rumors are not his lane. I believe a one armed baseball player has a greater batting average than Tony does at nailing predictions.
> 
> - A


Actually, he tossed out all his gear not too long ago and went all in on the EOS R ecosystem.

@6:50 






> we've sold off all of our Panasonic gear and and pretty much shoot exclusively with canon gear...over the next couple of weeks I'm going to be tearing out all of the fixed black magic cameras too


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 12, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> Even in a world with focus peaking? Seems like getting peaking for the stopped down preview would be super helpful



My preference is the contrary. Focus peaking that says "almost everything is sorta in focus and I can't tell which is actually sharp" isn't as helpful to me as "THIS is what will be sharp." No one focuses with the lens stopped down.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.
> 
> Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.
> 
> ...


I have had my hands, albeit that they are large Merkan hands...on mirrorless Fuji's, Oly's, Sony's, Canons and Ricohs. (Sadly not Leicas) While I love my 5D3 ergonomics, I can go smaller, I actually would like the R5 WITH an L bracket attached to be the same size as a naked 5D body (that means without bracket) However, I might be an atypical user since I use handstraps 99% of the time. Rounded corners are lovely for that style of a hold. Button placement is paramount if I am spending thousands of dollars, the R felt weird to me, all those other brands felt either misplaced or cramped when it came to buttons and ergonomics. 

Not everyone in the larger ML camp wants it to mimic the 5D series in size, the 6D would be nice or something close. But whatever they do, joystick, af trackball, AF ON, D Pad etc etc, put them where it's intuitive! (Basically, near where the thumbs rest)


----------



## BillB (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?


How often is the C500 used hand held?


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> For body design, to me it's all about the prospect of a chunkier grip + 5D-like feature set (most notably a thumbwheel) while retaining the tilty-flippy.
> 
> Do you really care (for this class of camera) if the body gets an 20-25mm wider for all those controls? I argue you shouldn't care about a compact body getting a little bigger if it is going to take up a ton of bag space due to lens choice anyway:
> 
> ...



I agree the body is hopefully chunkier. The R is simply too petite for the big RF lenses (I have three of them, RF 50, 85, 28-70)


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> 8K is twice the pixels of 5.5K. I’m fairly sure there doesn’t exist a memory card technology that could handle


1DX III does 5.5K 60p, that's basically the same data rate as 8K 30p. Which is why the rumor seams very plausible and I'm sure it will also be RAW in the R5.


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Can't blame the guy really. Just look at canon's track record. Do you ACTUALLY believe that they'd push out a 8K camera before Sony AND the most recent EOS C500, a $16,000 dollar cinema camera, doesn't even have 8K or IBIS?



I can believe that after 3 years of meh releases, canon can leapfrog the competition. Sony doesn't have some magic wand that makes them be instantly at the front of costs and performance always and forever. Sony is pushing out a few meh updates right now, so maybe they also hit the limit of what they could do, are being conservative for a bit and then in 2021 will wow everyone with an even better 8K (more bits! better codec!).

The leaders in this particular race have changed a lot since digital DSLRs have been mainstream.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> 1DX III does 5.5K 60p, that's basically the Sama data rate as 8K 30p. Which is why the rumor seams very plausible and I'm sure it will also be RAW in the R5.



Yeah, I thought I had discarded that reply before posting it as the same thing occurred to me as I was writing it. Apparently accidentally posted it anyway


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Feb 12, 2020)

For all we know, the 8k is only available in full auto mode. You never know with Canon


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around these new rumored models. Is the R5 a $5,000 camera or a $1,500 camera? Is this an A9 competitor or an A73 competitor? Either way damn this looks good.

I still want an RP replacement. An RP Mark II whatever that may be called. Make it a tiny bit smaller, with a better sensor. And I'll pony up. I favor lightness and compactness instead of stupid crap like IBIS or two card slots or whatever.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> I can believe that after 3 years of meh releases, canon can leapfrog the competition. Sony doesn't have some magic wand that makes them be instantly at the front of costs and performance always and forever. Sony is pushing out a few meh updates right now, so maybe they also hit the limit of what they could do, are being conservative for a bit and then in 2021 will wow everyone with an even better 8K (more bits! better codec!).
> 
> The leaders in this particular race have changed a lot since digital DSLRs have been mainstream.




Leapfrog on paper, yes. But Sony might be about to drop an A7IV with nutters specs for $2k. You never know.

But yes, the 8K + stills throughput is really strong news (if true), and IBIS is arguably long overdue.

- A


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> I can believe that after 3 years of meh releases, canon can leapfrog the competition. Sony doesn't have some magic wand that makes them be instantly at the front of costs and performance always and forever. Sony is pushing out a few meh updates right now, so maybe they also hit the limit of what they could do, are being conservative for a bit and then in 2021 will wow everyone with an even better 8K (more bits! better codec!).
> 
> The leaders in this particular race have changed a lot since digital DSLRs have been mainstream.


Look, I'm totally hoping for canon to pull a rabbit out of the hat and wow us with specs that's better than their top of the line cinema cameras but I'm also understanding where people are coming from when they say they just don't believe the specs or that the specs have huge caveats like major crops or timelpase.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

mangobutter said:


> I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around these new rumored models. Is the R5 a $5,000 camera or a $1,500 camera? Is this an A9 competitor or an A73 competitor? Either way damn this looks good.
> 
> I still want an RP replacement. An RP Mark II whatever that may be called. Make it a tiny bit smaller, with a better sensor. And I'll pony up. I favor lightness and compactness instead of stupid crap like IBIS or two card slots or whatever.


Let me reassure you on one point: The R5 will not be a $1,500 camera. It will be at least, at least, double that.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> It has to be expected that the R5 would be much smaller than the 5D IV. However, since the flange distance is longer on the 5D IV, it changes the perspective. The sensor on the 5d IV will appear slightly smaller than on the R5 at the same distance. Therefore, if you make the sensor size the same on superimposed images of both bodies, you slightly exaggerate the difference in sizes...



Who expected this?
And smaller and slimmer are two different things: While the latter relates to the absence of mirror box compared to 5DIV, the width&height would be nice to keep (nicely phrased by another poster saying that our hands did not get smaller with the entrance in the mirrorless world)


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I’ve never had a problem with Sigma AF. Their newer lenses are stellar for the prices they charge. I also said native, as in not needing an adapter.



Think of it as a spacer, not an adapter. Both ends are EOS. The RF protocol is an expanded version of the EF protocol. No EF lens loses any functionality it has on an EF camera when it is mounted on an RF camera.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Let me reassure you on one point: The R5 will not be a $1,500 camera.



3x ...


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Let me reassure you on one point: The R5 will not be a $1,500 camera.




CR Guy on Twitter just stuck his neck out with his guess: $3299.

That's a [CRSwag] and not a rumor.

My money's on $3499.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> CR Guy on Twitter just stuck his neck out with his guess: $3299.
> 
> That's a [CRSwag] and not a rumor.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> CR Guy on Twitter just stuck his neck out with his guess: $3299.
> 
> That's a [CRSwag] and not a rumor.
> 
> ...


The 1DX3 is sitting at $6,500. If this thing can really do 20 FPS just like the 1DX and first 8K video camera from canon AND first IBIS? I'd be willing to guess $3999.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> If this thing can really do 20 FPS just like the 1DX* and first 8K video camera from canon? I'd be willing to guess $3999.




*That's the entire catch, right? 

What happens if 12 bit RAW or a very stripped down AE/AF mode is required to hit 20 fps? 

What happens if 8K video lacks DPAF or lacks every conceivable codec you usually use?

There will be strings attached. How big/bad/nasty they are we shall see.

- A


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

per.farny said:


> Fear is that it's truly more of a development announcement, and we'll still be guessing as to specifics of specs across the spectrum (i.e. 8K at what fps/crop, etc.) for months to come. :/



Thats the nature of a development announcement: Some teasing without showing it all ...


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> CR Guy on Twitter just stuck his neck out with his guess: $3299.
> 
> That's a [CRSwag] and not a rumor.
> 
> ...


I'm going $3,799 - $4,200 USD. The 5DsR came in higher than past 5D models, and accounting for inflation since the release of the 5D IV and considering some of the capacity listed here, I think that's pretty reasonable


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Think of it as a spacer, not an adapter. Both ends are EOS. The RF protocol is an expanded version of the EF protocol. No EF lens loses any functionality it has on an EF camera when it is mounted on an RF camera.




For some folks, it's not about 'adaptors might not work well with my EF glass' -- it's more about 'I do not like adaptors in general'. Or that Sigma glass is often sharper-per-dollar than EF glass, and that trumps any AF reservations they have.

I get why people insist on native physical mounts. I disagree, but I understand how that is a cleaner / more hassle-free way to live.

- A


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

maniacalrobot said:


> No word on stills resolution. A 1-1 8k image is around 33 megapixels, which would be a little underwhelming for is effectively the 5DmkIV successor



You've got to account for the difference in aspect ratios. 8K is not 3:2 so it won't use all of the sensor, just the full (or almost full) width while cropping the height.


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> *That's the entire catch, right?
> 
> What happens if 12 bit RAW or a very stripped down AE/AF mode is required to hit 20 fps?
> 
> ...



I doubt they will do another missing DPAF from 8k like they did with M50/RP.
But there certainly will be strings attached.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm going $3,799 - $4,200 USD. The 5DsR came in higher than past 5D models, and accounting for inflation since the release of the 5D IV and considering some of the capacity listed here, I think that's pretty reasonable


How about how the R came in so much lower? There are two sides to this pricing guessing game. I do not imagine it getting into the >$3999 region. $3299 is my guess as well.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 12, 2020)

my money is on '$too much for me to afford' but I am still very interested to see the official announcement. This thing is looking like a beast. Ignoring the mirror Vs No mirror pros/cons, it looks like the best all round camera ever released. Just a few weeks after canon gave us the best pro sports camera ever released and the best aps-c DSLR ever released. All credit to them for deciding to own the market again. Given the current market conditions for ILCs that is a mammoth move


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> *That's the entire catch, right?
> 
> What happens if 12 bit RAW or a very stripped down AE/AF mode is required to hit 20 fps?
> 
> ...


Oh I'll bet on those - I am betting definitely 12 bit raw to hit 20fps (the a7RIV drops down to 12 bit I think just to hit 10 fps), and no AF at 8K (I don't think the 1DX has AF at 5.5k).

edit - the a7IV doesn't yet exist, I meant the a7RIV


----------



## neurorx (Feb 12, 2020)

Reading all the rumors, I keep wondering if we will see a 5D mark V DSLR or a high MP mirrorless this year or in the case of the 5D5 (at all).

Is RF L glass that much of an improvement over EF L glass?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 12, 2020)

Ethan S said:


> You can change that in the setting on the EOS R. I have it set to only display the photo on the rear lcd.



What he meant was a way that he could figure out without having to read the manual.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

Dantana said:


> You’re not wrong, but I love the grip on the R. It feels great in my hand and very balanced. Of course, I’m coming from a 6D not a 5D, so not exactly the same as your experience. But, I still love the feel.



Well, if you had the 28-70 or the 85 you would see that eergonomics of the R body could be improved.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> The 1DX3 is sitting at $6,500. If this thing can really do 20 FPS just like the 1DX and first 8K video camera from canon AND first IBIS? I'd be willing to guess $3999.



USD 3299 sounds to good to be true.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

slclick said:


> How about how the R came in so much lower? There are two sides to this pricing guessing game. I do not imagine it getting into the >$3999 region. $3299 is my guess as well.




Speculating, but:

Single card.​Mandatory kool-aid drinking of their new control set.​Must love touch screens.​Not a ruggedized pro build​Felt like a concept car and not 'the next model year' of the car you currently drive and love​
I think they whacked the price because a 5D4-like price on _those_ specs in late 2018 would have been ridiculed vs. the value an A7III was delivering at that time. Perhaps it was also a deliberate unit-mover price by Canon in a gambit to sell more $2K+ RF lenses to eager early adopters.

- A


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Feb 12, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Drooling


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

neurorx said:


> Reading all the rumors, I keep wondering if we will see a 5D mark V DSLR or a high MP mirrorless this year or in the case of the 5D5 (at all).
> 
> Is RF L glass that much of an improvement over EF L glass?




100% we will see a 5D5. Event/wedding folks won't just give up their mirrors and control set because Canon said so. We'll see cheaper SLR lines purged/retired/moved exclusively to mirrorless long before the 5-series is put to bed.

- A


----------



## Joules (Feb 12, 2020)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> I doubt they will do another missing DPAF from 8k like they did with M50/RP.
> But there certainly will be strings attached.


There won't be any AF in 8K, there won't be AF in the 20 FPS mode and there will be a >2 crop for 120p 4K. If that's not the case, they withheld features from the 1DX and I can't imagine that.


----------



## eosr5 (Feb 12, 2020)

I saw this camera and a new lens 2 days ago.


----------



## LensFungus (Feb 12, 2020)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> For all we know, the 8k is only available in full auto mode. You never know with Canon


The 8k will only be available if you bought the RF Holy Trinity L lenses and registered them. There is also an electric fence and venomous ants with lasers on their head in front of the second card slot. If you buy the RF Holy Trinity L lenses, the fence and the ants can be removed.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> 100% we will see a 5D5. Event/wedding folks won't just give up their mirrors and control set because Canon said so. We'll see cheaper SLR lines purged/retired/moved exclusively to mirrorless long before the 5-series is put to bed.
> 
> - A



I happily ditched my 5D4 for the two R's and they work spectacularly for weddings/events.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Well, if you had the 28-70 or the 85 you would see that eergonomics of the R body could be improved.




I think everything up to a 70-200 2.8 should be comfortable to use on this body for long days of handheld shooting. Anything bigger, that's on you -- take breaks, get a monopod, consider a beefier RF 1-series someday, etc.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

eosr5 said:


> I saw this camera and a new lens 2 days ago.


Where, and does it fit the description here?


----------



## preppyak (Feb 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> There won't be any AF in 8K, there won't be AF in the 20 FPS mode and there will be a >2 crop for 120p 4K. If that's not the case, they withheld features from the 1DX and I can't imagine that.


Yeah, Im having a hard time believing they released the R + RP without crop-less 4k and DPAF in the RP, and <1 year later, we're getting DPAF in 8k and 4k120 with no crop.


----------



## eosr5 (Feb 12, 2020)

"Where, and does it fit the description here?"

Mostly, but I cannot say where.


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

eosr5 said:


> I saw this camera and a new lens 2 days ago.


Your profile was created ~15 minutes ago. My request, please don't troll us. We good folks here.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

mpmark said:


> who cares what any of these youtubers have to say, everything they tell you you can find out on our own, and what they shoot is completely irrelevant to me, I'd like to choose what I shoot and for what reason, not because a youtuber told me so. He likes sony, so what good for him. Dont take any of these guys too seriously else youre just a sheep.



Well aren't you just a ball of sunshine. We watch these fellow photographers because they are entertaining. And yes, at times they have valuable information to offer.


----------



## f119a (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> No confirmation of res?
> 
> - A


if you're able to do 8k then it's not going to get under 7680 horizontally anyway.


----------



## eosr5 (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Your profile was created ~15 minutes ago. My request, please don't troll us. We good folks here.


No trolling here my friend. I appreciate why you may suspect so though.


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

neurorx said:


> Reading all the rumors, I keep wondering if we will see a 5D mark V DSLR or a high MP mirrorless this year or in the case of the 5D5 (at all).
> 
> Is RF L glass that much of an improvement over EF L glass?



The L series RF primes basically destroy the L series EF primes, so . . . yeah.









Canon RF 85mm F1.2 L USM Lens Image Quality


View the image quality delivered by the Canon RF 85mm F1.2 L USM Lens using ISO 12233 Resolution Chart lab test results. Compare the image quality of this lens with other lenses.




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

eosr5 said:


> No trolling here my friend. I appreciate why you may suspect so though.


Great..please share any details you may have..


----------



## amorse (Feb 12, 2020)

slclick said:


> How about how the R came in so much lower? There are two sides to this pricing guessing game. I do not imagine it getting into the >$3999 region. $3299 is my guess as well.


I think the R came in lower because it was missing a number of key features available on more advanced bodies. Comparing the 5D IV and the R directly makes a good case for this. 5D IV was $3500 where the R was $2300. The 5D IV launched that same sensor almost 2 years earlier, came with two card slots, had more advanced weather sealing and robust constriction, a joystick, better battery life, a faster burst speed when using auto focus, and I'd argue quicker access to controls with more functions having dedicated buttons on the 5D IV. 

Even on release of the R there was still good reason to choose the near 2 year old 5DIV first. Considering the rumoured R5 seems to more than bridge the gap between the R and the 5DIV - long surpassing the 5D IV, and arguably the 5DsR, and even in some respects the 1DXIII, I think this could reasonably come with some sticker shock. The Sony a9II launched at $4500, and if the specs are true, the R5 may make a convincing case as a superior sports camera - equivalent burst rates in electronic mode, and faster burst rates in mechanical, with substantially more resolution, likely a better grip, and I'll bet on Canon's weather sealing first too (though, it's all hypothetical until the R5 is announced)

You're right though, it's all a guessing game. I still think the R was (and still is) a pretty incredible deal for the price. When I bought my 5DIV, I was choosing between that and a 6DII - if the 6DII had a price bump and the 5DIV sensor, I would have probably picked that up instead, and frankly I think the R fits that niche pretty well right now.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> I happily ditched my 5D4 for the two R's and they work spectacularly for weddings/events.




Point taken -- excuse me! I meant to say "All event/wedding folks won't just give up their mirrors..." There will be early adopters, a herd that sees where the road is going and a stubborn bunch that clings to their mirrorboxes. 

Dual cards (as much as we debate that here) could be the single biggest feature that gets that camp to say 'sure, why not'.

- A


----------



## eosr5 (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> Great..please share any details you may have..


Announcement 13th/14th.


----------



## neurorx (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> 100% we will see a 5D5. Event/wedding folks won't just give up their mirrors and control set because Canon said so. We'll see cheaper SLR lines purged/retired/moved exclusively to mirrorless long before the 5-series is put to bed.
> 
> - A


Hopefully something to compare the 5R to would be nice.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Point taken -- excuse me! I meant to say "All event/wedding folks won't just give up their mirrors..." There will be early adopters, a herd that sees where the road is going and a stubborn bunch that clings to their mirrorboxes.
> 
> Dual cards (as much as we debate that here) could be the single biggest feature that gets that camp to say 'sure, why not'.
> 
> - A



Absolutely. Looks like I'll be starting a new savings account for memory cards. These new ones don't appear to be cheap.


----------



## neurorx (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Absolutely. Looks like I'll be starting a new savings account for memory cards. These new ones don't appear to be cheap.


Amen! CFExpress prices hopefully will come down. You could spend a 1000 USD on them and not even blink.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Absolutely. Looks like I'll be starting a new savings account for memory cards. These new ones don't appear to be cheap.


If Canon uses CFExpress in the 5R. It's very possible they will use SD II cards and people will have something new to whine about.


----------



## noms78 (Feb 12, 2020)

no traditional mode dial?? that was one of my gripes about the eos r. even the rp has one.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

eosr5 said:


> Announcement 13th/14th.


Really?????!!!!


----------



## noms78 (Feb 12, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> If that rendering is true then its a one good looking Milc body.


except... no mode dial. noooooooooo


----------



## neurorx (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> If Canon uses CFExpress in the 5R. It's very possible they will use SD II cards and people will have something new to whine about.


I would rather have 2 expensive card slots than mixed ones.....


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 12, 2020)

unfocused said:


> If Canon uses CFExpress in the 5R. It's very possible they will use SD II cards and people will have something new to whine about.



It would be odd to use SD to record 8K, or even 4K 60p... may choke those cards.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

Mistral75 said:


> Having found the source, 0xxxt.com, and being from the same country as them, I'm not so sure I would go as far as 'reputable' but they are not known for making hoaxes either.


 Another Frenchman (myself) agreeing with this comment from Mistral75 (gagnant?!). 
Good website but not as dedicated as lesnumeriques.com


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 12, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Think of it as a spacer, not an adapter. Both ends are EOS. The RF protocol is an expanded version of the EF protocol. No EF lens loses any functionality it has on an EF camera when it is mounted on an RF camera.



True, but for some adapters still add a "not really the right lens" "yuckiness" that's hard to quantify. It's superficial but real for some. The wobble, the kludge look, the inconvenience, the hassle of not having one when you need it. But they do function fine. 

Adapters are ideal for those who are looking for inexpensive (including) lenses, or to use the lenses they already own. But the need for an adapter creates resistance to purching a lens that requires it.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Well, if you had the 28-70 or the 85 you would see that eergonomics of the R body could be improved.



I current have a CPS loan of the f2 and f2.8 midrange. Using on an RP but planning an R5. The f2 is a millstone, but the f2.8 feels sweet even on the RP. Fingers crossed they offer the R5 as a kit with the 2.8 ($4999?).


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

noms78 said:


> no traditional mode dial?? that was one of my gripes about the eos r. even the rp has one.



The mechanical mode dial has limits as it only lets you choose from as many modes as fit on the dial. My hope with the electronic is that we get more modes i.e. more custom modes than the three would be really appreciated (Canon, please, its just a bit copy and paste of existing firmware code ...)


----------



## navastronia (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> The mechanical mode dial has limits as it only lets you choose from as many modes as fit on the dial. My hope with the electronic is that we get more modes i.e. more custom modes than the three would be really appreciated (Canon, please, its just a bit copy and paste of existing firmware code ...)



I really love the mechanical mode dial, but honestly, I agree with you. I would prefer, like . . . about 5 custom modes for the photos I take.

1 - objects
2 - people
3 - action
4 - head shots
5 - ??? (If I actually had 5 custom modes, rest assured, I would think of something)


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> The mechanical mode dial has limits as it only lets you choose from as many modes as fit on the dial. My hope with the electronic is that we get more modes i.e. more custom modes than the three would be really appreciated (Canon, please, its just a bit copy and paste of existing firmware code ...)


The mechanical mode dial is useful because you can switch through the C321BMAvTv P using muscle memory with saved settings.


----------



## noms78 (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> The mechanical mode dial has limits as it only lets you choose from as many modes as fit on the dial. My hope with the electronic is that we get more modes i.e. more custom modes than the three would be really appreciated (Canon, please, its just a bit copy and paste of existing firmware code ...)


that's the only advantage of an electronic dial. mechanical is much faster to change modes in one swift action. electronic requires extra button press (button on top), then need to concentrate and look at lcd/evf to select the right mode.

if im in a M or C1 mode (for shooting environment then suddenly need to switch to shooting a person walking past with servo (C3 on my 5d3) i will miss the shot unless i can change modes in 1 second).

Sony and nikon mirrorless have mechanical mode dials. I really hope the r5 has one


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

N-VB said:


> 01net deleted the page, few minutes ago



Yes but Yahoo news in French continues to keep the copy of 01net page... 
It is funny !


----------



## joestopper (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Absolutely. Looks like I'll be starting a new savings account for memory cards. These new ones don't appear to be cheap.



Therd will be two card slots and they are different: The CFEpress is only needed for video


neurorx said:


> I would rather have 2 expensive card slots than mixed ones.....



For those of us who a) Dont need backup AND b) Dont shoot movies, mixed ones are the better option.


----------



## DarkPhalanx (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Therd will be two card slots and they are different: The CFEpress is only needed for video
> 
> 
> For those of us who a) Dont need backup AND b) Dont shoot movies, mixed ones are the better option.



With those rumoured burst rates, wouldn't you think it would be advantageous to have (2) CF Express cards instead of (1) SD and (1) CF Express?


----------



## prodorshak (Feb 12, 2020)

telemaque said:


> Yes but Yahoo news in French continues to keep the copy of 01net page...
> It is funny !


found it: https://fr.news.yahoo.com/canon-annonce-développer-leos-r5-153153700.html


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.
> 
> Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.
> 
> ...



In line with your comments the last launch of Panasonic, all the S series, are HUGE bodies with a mirrorless FF sensor.
Bigger and heavier than 5D MarkIII and IV.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 12, 2020)

noms78 said:


> that's the only advantage of an electronic dial. mechanical is much faster to change modes in one swift action. electronic requires extra button press (button on top), then need to concentrate and look at lcd/evf to select the right mode.
> 
> if im in a M or C1 mode (for shooting environment then suddenly need to switch to shooting a person walking past with servo (C3 on my 5d3) i will miss the shot unless i can change modes in 1 second).
> 
> Sony and nikon mirrorless have mechanical mode dials. I really hope the r5 has one



I love that my 1DX2 doesn't have one. My set-up is that the M-FN button by the shutter instantly switches from my selected mode to a C1 custom shutter priority mode where the shutterspeed defaults to 1/1000 and the ISO defaults to Auto, so that the instant I need to freeze action I'm barely a click away to immediately begin shooting at 1/1000th. The second click of the M-Fn button switches to a C2 shutter priority at 1/60th, for panning action and video shooting, and then a third click of M-Fn reverts to whatever mode I had before I hit the button, most of the time manual. That's easily one of my favorite and most useful custom functions on my 1DX2, and it has saved sooo many shots when I've had really sudden action happen in front of me, like a few weeks ago when a fox darted out in front of me while I'm doing landscape 30 second exposures. It also has really made shooting panning action at sports easier, since I can quickly switch to 1/60th and then if I see action I need to freeze I'm a click away from 1/1000th.

This set-up isn't possible with a normal mode dial, and I hope they allow the R5 the custom functions of the 1DX2 to be able to do that as well.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hopefully dual CFexpress cards. And not one CFexpress card and one SD card.


----------



## AlexKireyev (Feb 12, 2020)

Все это сказки, 8k будет только для timelapse


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2020)

zonoskar said:


> Mirrorlesrumors reports the EOS-R5 is not coming anytime soon... So who to believe


Mirrorlessrumors/Sonyalpharumors. What do expect? They get most of their Canon rumors & info from Canon Rumors and then add their two biased cents.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 12, 2020)

A lot of peeps worrying more about authenticity of a rendering and little about the substance of the pending announcement. Typical. LOL. Anyone familiar with Canon history should expect that their devices shipping by Olympic ceremonies will pretty much lead the field in their respected categories on that day.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Preach!


I hope they’re smaller
Everyone else can just buy a mirror if they want a big brick


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 12, 2020)

I can live without the mode dial I like on the RP. The Fv mode gives an analogy: using the finder view to display and adjust the setting with the two wheels.

Similarly, it would be simple to have a single button invoke a mode-changing mode in which a wheel would cyucle through one's selected array of modes.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Anything you say, buttercup.



Here's a tip, for the internet and for life generally: when you're wrong, just own up and move on. Don't get defensive, don't try to slink away from it. You were wrong, that's okay - nobody's perfect! But you do yourself no favours by responding with this attitude.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

neurorx said:


> I would rather have 2 expensive card slots than mixed ones.....


Well, in 7+ years of shooting far above the specced shutter life, using two mixed cards has not once let me down. Now true, I wasn't shooting videos for my NYU class to be submitted to Sundance on the 5D3. Add an RRS L plate, a few of these 'don't blink' CF Espresso cards and then we will be into the $4k range for sure. Joy.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.
> 
> Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.
> 
> ...



I think the real test will be a mirrorless 1-series replacement. As for this one, well I expect it won't be so bad if they also release a 5D5 with similar internals and the old body design, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> There will be strings attached. How big/bad/nasty they are we shall see.



Never a truer word spoken.


----------



## Nelu (Feb 12, 2020)

AlexKireyev said:


> Все это сказки, 8k будет только для timelapse


What??? It’s gonna cost 8k???


----------



## djkraq (Feb 12, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I was just reading an article over there that said Sigma is on the fence over making lenses for the RF mount.Which makes me sad because I don’t have $2-3k per pop to spend on Canon made native glass



Just use the RF-EF adapter


----------



## per.farny (Feb 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Thats the nature of a development announcement: Some teasing without showing it all ...


I understand that. My point was that today is the first time it's been explicitly stated that it WILL BE a dev announcement and no more (though, fair enough, with the rumored release not until July, you could put those pieces together).


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Respectfully disagree. I do appreciate your writeup, though.
> 
> Human hands didn't get smaller with the removal of the mirror. So while it's absolutely easier to _carry_ a body -- broken down without a lens on it -- it is less enjoyable, less comfortable, less real estate for controls and dedicated buttons when actually _using_ it.
> 
> ...



I agree. I used to shoot with a 1D mark ii, and when I suddenly found myself with a RP in my hands, it gave me a strange and not too pleasant feeling.
I love the fact that the RP is small and light in the bag, on the shoulder or clipped at the waist, but when it's in my hands, my fingers feel crowded and just wrap around that thing instead of naturally finding the buttons. The body is so light that the lens makes is roll to the front.
Would I prefer a bigger camera? Quite a dilemma!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

AlexKireyev said:


> Все это сказки, 8k будет только для timelapse




That's what we all thought. But CR Guy is convinced it's 8K 30 fps.

Это то, что мы все думали. Но CR Guy убежден, что это 8K 30 кадров в секунду.

- A


----------



## degos (Feb 12, 2020)

Act444 said:


> If that’s legit, then we still don’t have a traditional mode dial.



Excellent. The fewer mechanical interfaces, the better.

Mode dials are so 1980s


----------



## Rule556 (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> No one said it had to be a DOF button.
> 
> If real, I'm guessing is a programmable/assignable button (switch to silent running, switch to servo, etc, snap to center AF -- who knows?).
> 
> - A



Imagine Front Button Focus. You'd still have your thumb free for other things.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Tony is a fine person, but he stopped being a fan of Canon a long time ago. He's all in for Sony now.



Tony shoots most of his video on Canon. Stills with Sony. So if the video stuff were true about the R5, you'd think he'd be salivating. 

He pretty much said what I said: Canon coming out with this camera could theoretically be true, but it wouldn't be in character. Would be like Bernie Sanders suddenly revealing he was a 32 year old mother of three who was president of her college's young Republicans. Not in so many words.


----------



## David_E (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing new here; it could be circular reporting from CR. *If* such a camera is forthcoming, we’ll learn about it when Canon publishes the specs.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 12, 2020)

navastronia said:


> The L series RF primes basically destroy the L series EF primes, so . . . yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got that lens and the 70-200rf.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 12, 2020)

In 3 hours it will be 8 AM in Japan, so you guys in USA should know before us Europeans. Announcement might take place during our sleep.
Good night and enjoy your mirrorless body dreams !


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> He pretty much said what I said: Canon coming out with this camera could theoretically be true, but it wouldn't be in character. Would be like Bernie Sanders suddenly revealing he was a 32 year old mother of three who was president of her college's young Republicans. Not in so many words.




That's exactly why everyone is losing their s--- over the R5. 

Canon is (if these specs are correct) walking away from small iterative improvements and finally swinging for the fences.

Forget the camera itself. Canon as an imaging company may be finally prepared to spec war it out with Sony, which is nothing but a win for us.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Imagine Front Button Focus. You'd still have your thumb free for other things.


Exactly.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> He pretty much said what I said: Canon coming out with this camera could theoretically be true, but it wouldn't be in character. Would be like Bernie Sanders suddenly revealing he was a 32 year old mother of three who was president of her college's young Republicans. Not in so many words.


"In character"? WTH with this roleplaying? Canon is a business, not a political showman.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> That's exactly why everyone is losing their s--- over the R5.
> 
> Canon is (if these specs are correct) walking away from small iterative improvements and finally swinging for the fences.
> 
> ...



The tone of their financial report suggested they were fed up with being regarded as laggards and they were going to be very aggressive. Canon does not say a lot and gives even less away on their road map, so when they come out with statements like they did it is like a Trappist monk saying 'that isn't good': you damned well listen. They know what gets customers salivating and the are aware that in the modern world of trial-by-social-media, image (no pun intended) is everything. 
They may not be worried by the size of Sony's presence but they are probably concerned by the rate of growth and that is what they need to tackle.

Above, it was mentioned that Sony have the aluued-to A7Siii to come out. So maybe they are being sneaky with the - by giving long-lead announcements on the 8K it may reduce the impact of Sony's announcements whatever it is. A real spoiler, even if the Sony is released first.


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> Imagine Front Button Focus. You'd still have your thumb free for other things.



Good idea, I'm in!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 12, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Above, it was mentioned that Sony have the aluued-to A7Siii to come out. So maybe they are being sneaky with the - by giving long-lead announcements on the 8K it may reduce the impact of Sony's announcements whatever it is. A real spoiler, even if the Sony is released first.




Or worse, they launch it but say it's '8K ready via a firmware update to be named later' and still ask you for $3499 for it now.

- A


----------



## Kit. (Feb 12, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Or worse, they launch it but say it's '8K ready via a firmware update to be named later' and still ask you for $3499 for it now.


Why is it "worse"?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

In case the rumours hold true, it looks like this time the CR guy is way ahead of Nokishita who remains silent about the R5. Congrats!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2020)

The two reasons I would be interested in an R5:
1. IBIS
2. Higher resolution for cropping.

That's it for me.

I am still more interested in a 105mm+ fast portrait prime or possible 70-135mm f/2 zoom.


----------



## sanj (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> That's fine if you don't care how large the camera is to carry around, but some people do.


5d4 is a good side camera. It is not so large for what it does.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Above, it was mentioned that Sony have the aluued-to A7Siii to come out. So maybe they are being sneaky with the - by giving long-lead announcements on the 8K it may reduce the impact of Sony's announcements whatever it is. A real spoiler, even if the Sony is released first.



At the same time this dev announcement may impact EOS R sales. There shouldn't be a big gap between the dev announcement and the actual release.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 12, 2020)

prodorshak said:


> (...)Tony Northrup (...) What's his problem?



His problem is that he is just a clickbaiter.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 12, 2020)

mangobutter said:


> Is the R5 a $5,000 camera or a $1,500 camera?



My bet goes to $3999.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> In case the rumours hold true, it looks like this time the CR guy is way ahead of Nokishita who remains silent about the R5. Congrats!



How far advance of product announcement do Nokishita release their information? 
If this is all leading to a development announcement rather than a product announcement that may explain it.


----------



## noms78 (Feb 12, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if the camera photo is real? I need to know if it will have a traditional mode dial or not..


----------



## gmon750 (Feb 12, 2020)

Now we're talking. It better have CFExpress cards. SD cards - even the new upcoming 1GB/s cards - are flat-out too slow for modern megapixel cameras.

I take rumors with a grain of salt, but if this turns out to be true then Canon will come out with an 800lb. gorilla to Sony's pretty-pony.


----------



## BillB (Feb 12, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> The tone of their financial report suggested they were fed up with being regarded as laggards and they were going to be very aggressive. Canon does not say a lot and gives even less away on their road map, so when they come out with statements like they did it is like a Trappist monk saying 'that isn't good': you damned well listen. They know what gets customers salivating and the are aware that in the modern world of trial-by-social-media, image (no pun intended) is everything.
> They may not be worried by the size of Sony's presence but they are probably concerned by the rate of growth and that is what they need to tackle.
> 
> Above, it was mentioned that Sony have the aluued-to A7Siii to come out. So maybe they are being sneaky with the - by giving long-lead announcements on the 8K it may reduce the impact of Sony's announcements whatever it is. A real spoiler, even if the Sony is released first.


Canon seems to have new sensors and processors ready to go, so they have some cards to play and it looks like they intend to play them aggressively.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> At the same time this dev announcement may impact EOS R sales.



I think it will even impact Nikon D6 sales. Heck, they match 
or surpass most of the D6 features, and you are likely to get 
almost two R5 for the price of one D6!


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 12, 2020)

It's 8:30 AM in Japan. Come on Canon, lets go with the announcement.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 12, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> In case the rumours hold true, it looks like this time the CR guy is way ahead of Nokishita who remains silent about the R5. Congrats!



Nokishita Camera draw most of their information from retailers. That's why they are both accurate and late to the party. In this case, Nokishita Camera are silent because retailers don't receive much documentation prior to a development announcement.


----------



## Quackator (Feb 12, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> That's fine if you don't care how large the camera is to carry around, but some people do.



Yeah, but they care more about carrying, less about using.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Feb 12, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> It has to be expected that the R5 would be much smaller than the 5D IV. However, since the flange distance is longer on the 5D IV, it changes the perspective. The sensor on the 5d IV will appear slightly smaller than on the R5 at the same distance. Therefore, if you make the sensor size the same on superimposed images of both bodies, you slightly exaggerate the difference in sizes...


I assumed both pictures to be perfectly plane and front facing. As such, this effect should be minimal. But hey, these are pics gathered from the internet, so discrepancies are to be expected. We'll soon see  

That said, I really hope there will be a 5D Mark V, the 5D line feels so right in may hand and in front of my eye.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 12, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> The sensor on the 5d IV will appear slightly smaller than on the R5 at the same distance.



If the sensors are the same size (which they should be) they will obviously appear the same size viewed from the same distance.


----------



## Rule556 (Feb 12, 2020)

Labdoc said:


> Thanks missed that on my 5d4. But the fingers cover it, somehow Canon makes it work.



Your fingers aren't covering it when you're using the remote.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

DarkPhalanx said:


> With those rumoured burst rates, wouldn't you think it would be advantageous to have (2) CF Express cards instead of (1) SD and (1) CF Express?



Burst rates: Buffer depth matters, not card transfer rate. CFExpress is necessary for video only.


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

noms78 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the camera photo is real? I need to know if it will have a traditional mode dial or not..


Really? Quantum physicists haven’t confirmed that the _Universe_ is real and you want confirmation that a graphic from a _rumors_ site is real!? Patience.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

degos said:


> Excellent. The fewer mechanical interfaces, the better.
> 
> Mode dials are so 1980s



Even the 'electronic' mode dial is mechanical! With the difference that one can rotate forever and potentially reach a very high number of modes (so Canon implements them; How a about 10 custom modes instead of 3?).


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 13, 2020)

I feel like this forum is perfectly set for the highest disappointment once the camera is released. After wathcing Canon's disappointing releases for a few years now the video specs, FPS, etc does not look like Canon at all. I am positive that the camera is coming but I feel like there is more marketing BS in the leaked specs. I will be happy to be proven wrong. I started to look for an used RF 24-105 after seeing the rumors and found a great bundle with EOS R RF 24-105 and RF 50 F/1.2 and picked them up in anticipation of the R5. Let's see how this all turns out.


----------



## gouldopfl (Feb 13, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Ok, still it's a little weird to be throwing in old recycled photos into a new product announcement. Makes me a little suspicious of the validity of this. I like that the front button is back on the camera though, assuming the image is real, which I'm really not convinced of.


Did you not read that the owner of the site removed the picture he received and replaced it with a current model because he wasn't sure it wouldn't cause issues. I'd rather he keep in the good Grace's of his informants


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> In case the rumours hold true, it looks like this time the CR guy is way ahead of Nokishita who remains silent about the R5. Congrats!




I see them as different kinds of information sources. CR Guy gets advance notice of things but in incomplete pictures, but sifts through a lot of noise to build a consistent picture for us. 

I presume Nokivoldemort just gets handed actual company copy or tracks down official registrations as products approach announcement time.

Both help us see what's coming, but this place has a great forum and friendly, helpful folks. 

- A


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

sanj said:


> > Kit Lens Jockey said:
> > _That's fine if you don't care how large the camera is to carry around, but some people do._
> 
> 
> _5d4 is a good side_ [sic] _camera. It is not so large for what it does._


It’s not the size, but the mass. Wait until you’re 76 years old and then see how much fun it is carrying a 5D IV around all day. When I leave the house I carry either an EOS RP or a 6DII, while my 5D IV stands ready at home, on a tripod.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> At the same time this dev announcement may impact EOS R sales. There shouldn't be a big gap between the dev announcement and the actual release.




With the R5, really? These are very different price points to me. The R5 may cost 2x what an R does at time of launch. I don't see a problem here.

With the _R6_ (depending on other features, price, etc.), yes, it may have some impact like you suggest.

- A


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

[but I feel like there is more marketing BS in the leaked specs.="goldenhusky, post: 816727, member: 378720"]
..._I feel like there is more marketing BS in the leaked specs_...
[/QUOTE]
It hadn’t occurred to me that the “specs” seen on CR were _leaked_; I took them to have been cut from whole cloth based on wishful thinking.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 13, 2020)

djkraq said:


> Just use the RF-EF adapter



I'll try it, but I'd prefer to have cheaper native lenses. Especially since I already have one RF lens, and taking the adapter on and off is not ideal. If the RF mount is going to have any amount of success it is going to need third party support. Having access to a cheaper holy trinity will make or break this mount.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 13, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Tony shoots most of his video on Canon. Stills with Sony. So if the video stuff were true about the R5, you'd think he'd be salivating.
> 
> He pretty much said what I said: Canon coming out with this camera could theoretically be true, but it wouldn't be in character. Would be like Bernie Sanders suddenly revealing he was a 32 year old mother of three who was president of her college's young Republicans. Not in so many words.



It wouldn't be anything like that at all.


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

Quackator said:


> _My bet goes to $3999._


Not saying I wouldn’t buy at that price, but it would cause me to make a very detailed comparison with the highly capable Sony α9 II @ $4500 + RF adapter.


----------



## AEWest (Feb 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Yikes! Arguing over fonts. Almost makes me want to go back to fighting over dual card slots. Almost...but not quite!



No way! Let's talk signal to noise ratios!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> With the R5, really? These are very different price points to me. The R5 may cost 2x what an R does at time of launch. I don't see a problem here.



I agree, however even here on this forum some people consider R5 an upgrade to R. There's certainly some overlap in potential R and R5 users despite the price difference. The question is whether this overlap is big enough for Canon to worry about.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 13, 2020)

David_E said:


> Not saying I wouldn’t buy at that price, but it would cause me to make a very detailed comparison with the highly capable Sony α9 II @ $4500 + RF adapter.



Do you want 24 or 45 mega pixels? I think that would make your detailed comparison very quick.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2020)

If it has the stills specs we read about earlier and the video will be hampered in some way like Ahsanford suggested (which is common and should be acceptable) I will buy it for my first new camera in 8 years and stay off the forum to avoid the video insanity cackling of the hens.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 13, 2020)

gouldopfl said:


> Did you not read that the owner of the site removed the picture he received and replaced it with a current model because he wasn't sure it wouldn't cause issues. I'd rather he keep in the good Grace's of his informants


Did you not see that I posted that within minutes of the initial article being posted, well before any of what you're talking about happened?


----------



## AEWest (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> 3x ...


I hope they don't go overboard on price. Hopefully below $4k. They will get better market penetration and make all their money on lenses.


----------



## Silvertt7 (Feb 13, 2020)

IF the specs are true and not gimped (a big IF) this will be at minimum a $4,000 USD camera. the only way they are going to offer this in the 3k range is if they start doing the Canon cripple hammer. we'll see what it's going to be.


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> _Do you want 24 or 45 mega pixels? I think that would make your detailed comparison very quick._


I am aware that pixel count is very important to most buyers. The objective importance of higher pixel counts is not so clear. I need at least 20MP, which just happens to be the resolution of Canon’s top-of-the-line, $6500 camera—which I would already have on order if it weren’t for the camera’s relatively high weight, more than I want to carry in the field. Though I’m still considering it ! Thinking about gaffer-taping a big brick to my 5D IV to gauge how it feels to carry it around for a few hours.

You want more heresy, while I’m at it? I couldn’t care less about two card slots. Starting with my Kodak DC120 (1 MP, CF card), the great majority of my digital cameras have had one card slot and that has _never_ been a problem for me. But I also have just one engine in my car (which in ancient times _was_ a problem from time to time).


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

Silvertt7 said:


> IF the specs are true and not gimped (a big IF) this will be at minimum a $4,000 USD camera. the only way they are going to offer this in the 3k range is if they start doing the Canon cripple hammer. we'll see what it's going to be.


Wanna place a bet on that $4000 minimum? Cuz I'm happy to make some easy money ;-))


----------



## David the street guy (Feb 13, 2020)

gmon750 said:


> Now we're talking. It better have CFExpress cards. SD cards - even the new upcoming 1GB/s cards - are flat-out too slow for modern megapixel cameras.
> 
> I take rumors with a grain of salt, but if this turns out to be true then Canon will come out with an 800lb. gorilla to Sony's pretty-pony.



I'm using Prograde cards, advertised at 250 MB/sec (V90), and I never had any problems with speed. Could it be because my RP is relatively slow but has a good buffer?
I'm only photographing, no video.


----------



## davo (Feb 13, 2020)

I know what this thread needs!....MOON photos!


----------



## reef58 (Feb 13, 2020)

David_E said:


> I am aware that pixel count is very important to most buyers. The objective importance of higher pixel counts is not so clear. I need at least 20MP, which just happens to be the resolution of Canon’s top-of-the-line, $6500 camera—which I would already have on order if it weren’t for the camera’s relatively high weight, more than I want to carry in the field. Though I’m still considering it ! Thinking about gaffer-taping a big brick to my 5D IV to gauge how it feels to carry it around for a few hours.



Just add the battery grip to the 5d4 and you are pretty close.


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> _Just add the battery grip to the 5d4 and you are pretty close._


Got one of those in the closet somewhere. Don’t get much use out of it these days.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2020)

davo said:


> I know what this thread needs!....MOON photos!


I'm sorry Davo, that is incorrect, the correct answer is 'Redwood Photos'. But thanks for playing.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Feb 13, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Awesome news Craig. I just posted a YouTube video on this for folks that do not like to read. Waiting like everyone else...


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

amorse said:


> I'm going $3,799 - $4,200 USD. The 5DsR came in higher than past 5D models, and accounting for inflation since the release of the 5D IV and considering some of the capacity listed here, I think that's pretty reasonable



I'm going with $4,500. This is assuming it has 8k30p / 6k45p / 4k60p, with raw. Video specs demand (and bring in) money like no other.... They really should make another version with dumbed down video for stills-only shooters becuase if its limited to 4k30p i would imagine this is a $3k (maybe bit more initial few months) camera.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

davo said:


> I know what this thread needs!....MOON photos!


Oh please no. Not again....


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> I'm going with $4,500. This is assuming it has 8k30p / 6k45p / 4k60p, with raw. Video specs demand (and bring in) money like no other.... They really should make another version with dumbed down video for stills-only shooters becuase if its limited to 4k30p i would imagine this is a $3k (maybe bit more initial few months) camera.


Once again, I am more than happy to take bets on that....


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Once again, I am more than happy to take bets on that....



not willing to bet  i hope its cheaper... and i think canon should because in one release and in a matter of months i really believe they can end sony's lead in FF mirrorless and halt interest in the s1h. The RF lenses and EF adapters will make alot more for them.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> If it has the stills specs we read about earlier and the video will be hampered in some way like Ahsanford suggested (which is common and should be acceptable) I will buy it for my first new camera in 8 years and stay off the forum to avoid the video insanity cackling of the hens.


Nooo!!!! We need to hang on to all the semi-rational people we can.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> I'm going with $4,500. This is assuming it has 8k30p / 6k45p / 4k60p, with raw. Video specs demand (and bring in) money like no other.... They really should make another version with dumbed down video for stills-only shooters becuase if its limited to 4k30p i would imagine this is a $3k (maybe bit more initial few months) camera.


If it was software limited to have those specs, it'd be like $50 cheaper, perhaps. Once the R&D goes in to solving the data throughput and cooling issues, it doesnt matter if its 6k30, 4k120, etc...it costs the same.

Nikon Df came out without video and cost basically the same as the D800 that slightly proceeded it. If you want a camera made cheap because no effort was put into R&D for video, two already exist in the R lineup, the R and the RP, which directly recycle the 5dIV and 6dII


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> not willing to bet  i hope its cheaper... and i think canon should because in one release and in a matter of months i really believe they can end sony's lead in FF mirrorless and halt interest in the s1h. The RF lenses and EF adapters will make alot more for them.


It will be in the $3500 range


----------



## canonnews (Feb 13, 2020)

Woke up this morning to a different world.. one in which Canon took it's competition a little more seriously.

What a time to be traveling!

It's funny CR Guy is traveling tomorrow (EST) and I'm flying between cities as well. We both had epic planning?!


----------



## canonnews (Feb 13, 2020)

wanderer23 said:


> I'm going with $4,500. This is assuming it has 8k30p / 6k45p / 4k60p, with raw. Video specs demand (and bring in) money like no other.... They really should make another version with dumbed down video for stills-only shooters becuase if its limited to 4k30p i would imagine this is a $3k (maybe bit more initial few months) camera.



6K was never mentioned. there's no reason for it. 4K120p was metioned (but probably cropped)

8K may be RAW just for heat management even though h.465 is rather efficient at encoding (but not decoding). But I doubt it will have all the other spiffy features.

Canon will most likely leave a little gap so they can still do a 1 series RF camera next year. ie: don't expect DPAF with 8K (not that I think they can even do it right now IMO) or 4K120p either.

as far as price? I don't know. I have a feeling Canon wants to foot stomp the competition in a big way. Don't forget most of this stuff is in house developed (or in the case of DIGIC X paid for with the 1DX Mark III). Most of their assembly is automated now. A sensor is a sensor (unless it's stacked).

Canon can set the price at basically anything because it does eight freaking kay. But I think they are going to take aim at Sony, Panasonic and Nikon in a big way and go for the throat.


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

preppyak said:


> If it was software limited to have those specs, it'd be like $50 cheaper, perhaps. Once the R&D goes in to solving the data throughput and cooling issues, it doesnt matter if its 6k30, 4k120, etc...it costs the same.
> 
> Nikon Df came out without video and cost basically the same as the D800 that slightly proceeded it. If you want a camera made cheap because no effort was put into R&D for video, two already exist in the R lineup, the R and the RP, which directly recycle the 5dIV and 6dII



Was just saying for all those who generally moan about not needing video specs... (or odn't realize how expensive video capability costs) 
Personally I want all the vidoe specs i can get at whatever (within reason) price is fine for me....


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> 6K was never mentioned. there's no reason for it. 4K120p was metioned (but probably cropped)



Yes, 6k was not mentioned but why would the camera not have it? It wouldn't be overly difficult to implement imo (i'm not an expert on hardware design by any means though). But imagine its more a software code to window a bit.


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 13, 2020)

David_E said:


> You want more heresy, while I’m at it? I couldn’t care less about two card slots. Starting with my Kodak DC120 (1 MP, CF card), the great majority of my digital cameras have had one card slot and that has _never_ been a problem for me. But I also have just one engine in my car (which in ancient times _was_ a problem from time to time).



Using the car analogy: who needs spare tires? *I’ve* never had a flat


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Burst rates: Buffer depth matters, not card transfer rate. CFExpress is necessary for video only.



Card transfer rate directly affects buffer depth because the camera’s constantly flushing the buffer to the card while you’re still shooting. It’s a FIFO, or a circular buffer, in computer science parlance. That’s how the 1Dx3 (and some older bodies in JPEG mode) can achieve ”infinite buffer depth”.


----------



## Rule556 (Feb 13, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Honestly, more real estate on the back side would be nice, which means the grip could be bigger too. I am happy with the R grip, but find the rear side a little cramped.



I agree. The R is comfortable, but not as comfy for my big hands as even the 6D. I’m picking up the grip just for that reason.


----------



## David_E (Feb 13, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> _Using the car analogy: who needs spare tires? *I’ve* never had a flat_


You are aware, are you not, that many new cars today have no spare tires? My 2018 Prius, is one example of many.

(And are you aware that italics and bold and the like are available in the format bar so that you don’t have to use dorky asterisks for emphasis ?)


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2020)

noms78 said:


> except... no mode dial. noooooooooo



That was my initial reaction, too...and then...I realized...I can't remember that last time I intentionally switched my mode dial away from Manual!


----------



## davidhfe (Feb 13, 2020)

David_E said:


> You are aware, are you not, that many new cars today have no spare tires? My 2018 Prius, is one example of many.
> 
> (And are you aware that italics and bold and the like are available in the format bar so that you don’t have to use dorky asterisks for emphasis ?)



Old habits die hard (And the WYSIWYG editor is hard to use with one hand in a city bus)

The analogy holds regardless. The weight trade off for a Prius is worth it. And my car has run flats as well—suits me just fine. There are lots of situations where run flats or no spare are a dealbreaker.

Same deal with cameras. I don’t sweat it if I run with a single card, personally. But I sure as heck would care if I shot weddings.


----------



## Stanri010 (Feb 13, 2020)

Are we expecting the news to break tonight (Japan Time) or tomorrow (NA Time)? Can I go to bed? lol


----------



## canonnews (Feb 13, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Are we expecting the news to break tonight (Japan Time) or tomorrow (NA Time)? Can I go to bed? lol



Usually comes in around 7 or 8am central european time zone (usually from Amsterdam ) .. or around 11 or 12pm EST.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Card transfer rate directly affects buffer depth because the camera’s constantly flushing the buffer to the card while you’re still shooting. It’s a FIFO, or a circular buffer, in computer science parlance. That’s how the 1Dx3 (and some older bodies in JPEG mode) can achieve ”infinite buffer depth”.



Sure. I did not imply anything else. But: Assuming that highest FPS is not *continuosly* applied, it is the buffer that matters. If you shoot for minutes continuously highest FPS, that is a different story.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Usually comes in around 7 or 8am central european time zone (usually from Amsterdam ) .. or around 11 or 12pm EST.


Kinda what I was assuming. Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Having access to a cheaper holy trinity will make or break this mount.



I suspect it might be the opposite: The success of the RF mount will determine whether or not third-party companies invest in making RF mount lenses. Personally, I have little doubt that RF will prove to be as successful as EF. Third parties will follow. They'd be silly (business-wise) not to.


----------



## bellorusso (Feb 13, 2020)

Great specs, although very few people are really ready for 8k. I personally won't use 8k in near future. Yet this feature will definitely cost us additional 1000 dollars at least. Other specs me likey. Finally, IBIS.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Nooo!!!! We need to hang on to all the semi-rational people we can.



I, for one, consider SLClick to be fully rational. 

There. Fixed it for ya... 



unfocused said:


> Nooo!!!! We need to hang on to all the *>=* semi-rational people we can.



I concur, by the way.


----------



## davo (Feb 13, 2020)

Why arent there SD to CFexpress adapter cards?


----------



## canonmike (Feb 13, 2020)

Quackator said:


> My bet goes to $3999.


I'd say that's a good guess.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 13, 2020)

For everyone predicting a price north of $3,699, consider the following:

If this camera will, indeed, be called the R5, it is _highly _likely that it will be targeted to the same overall market segment as the 5D series. This means it has to balance price and feature set to keep it approximately in the same league. Specs will have fine print and limitations that keep the price appropriate for its positioning and intended market. In addition, the global market continues to contract. The price will need to be competitive to accomplish what Canon has stated its intent to be, which is to aggressively capture marketshare in the full fame mirrorless space. The features of the R5 will be aggressive (compared to Canon's recent years), but they won't be so incredible that they demand a price that pushes it out of position for its target market.

The 5D series has a pretty solid track record of lower-to-mid $3K range. I predict the R5 will have aggressively-fantastic-but-realistically-limited features and will be $3,299 to $3,499 at launch.


----------



## y2kunals (Feb 13, 2020)

Famateur said:


> For everyone predicting a price north of $3,699, consider the following:
> 
> If this camera will, indeed, be called the R5, it is _highly _likely that it will be targeted to the same overall market segment as the 5D series. This means it has to balance price and feature set to keep it approximately in the same league. Specs will have fine print and limitations that keep the price appropriate for its positioning and intended market. In addition, the global market continues to contract. The price will need to be competitive to accomplish what Canon has stated its intent to be, which is to aggressively capture marketshare in the full fame mirrorless space. The features of the R5 will be aggressive (compared to Canon's recent years), but they won't be so incredible that they demand a price that pushes it out of position for its target market.
> 
> The 5D series has a pretty solid track record of lower-to-mid $3K range. I predict the R5 will have aggressively-fantastic-but-realistically-limited features and will be $3,299 to $3,499 at launch.



This.


----------



## fredtuck (Feb 13, 2020)

bellorusso said:


> Great specs, although very few people are really ready for 8k. I personally won't use 8k in near future. Yet this feature will definitely cost us additional 1000 dollars at least. Other specs me likey. Finally, IBIS.


Actually the 8k may be almost free. The sensor is big enough to give full color fidelity for 4k video. That means you have 4 photosites for each pixel. 2 green and 1 red and 1 blue. The luminance value for each pixel is the roughly the average of the 4 luminance values for the 4 photosites and the color is the RGB value derived from the 4 color values. For 8k video you use the same 4k color value applied to each of the 4 photo sites but use the individual luminance value for each to get 8k pixels (actually 32 million). This does not give you quite as good color as a true 8k camera with 3 or 4 color sites for each 8k pixel but it is pretty good for a $3-4,000 camera. Its just a different processing algorithm for the same RAW data.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

Famateur said:


> For everyone predicting a price north of $3,699, consider the following:
> 
> If this camera will, indeed, be called the R5, it is _highly _likely that it will be targeted to the same overall market segment as the 5D series. This means it has to balance price and feature set to keep it approximately in the same league. Specs will have fine print and limitations that keep the price appropriate for its positioning and intended market. In addition, the global market continues to contract. The price will need to be competitive to accomplish what Canon has stated its intent to be, which is to aggressively capture marketshare in the full fame mirrorless space. The features of the R5 will be aggressive (compared to Canon's recent years), but they won't be so incredible that they demand a price that pushes it out of position for its target market.
> 
> The 5D series has a pretty solid track record of lower-to-mid $3K range. I predict the R5 will have aggressively-fantastic-but-realistically-limited features and will be $3,299 to $3,499 at launch.



I am holding against: IF these rumored features are true (i.e. no hidden crippling) then this is a body with distinct features i.e. no competition. Then Canon can demand any price and people who want these features are willing to pay any price. It this more likely thst yhere will be a body with a toned down feature set that serves the market segment you are describing.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 13, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> Using the car analogy: who needs spare tires? *I’ve* never had a flat



My car doesn’t have a spare. It has high tech run flat tires and a pressure monitoring system. Welcome to 12 year old technology.


----------



## y2kunals (Feb 13, 2020)

- What I want to know is whether or not this thing will do 1080 @ 180 or 240 

- 8k is cool but I don't know if the World is ready for it yet. Yes, it's great to give you more flexibility with your work if you're pushing out a 4k deliverable

- If there is a new battery, with the same shape, will the camera be backwards compatible? I'd love to buy this new camera on launch, but replacing all those trusty LPE6-N batteries won't be cheap!

PS I will be pissed off if they haven't caught up to Sony or Nikon in the Dynamic Range department! All these specs are nice, but the quality of art coming out of them is what really counts!


----------



## Rule556 (Feb 13, 2020)

noms78 said:


> no traditional mode dial?? that was one of my gripes about the eos r. even the rp has one.



I get people don’t like it, but honestly it’s one of my favorite features on my R. Switching modes is almost effortless. Coupled with the three custom modes, and it’s really slick to use. A lot of people will like it, and I believe Canon knows it.


----------



## Uneternal (Feb 13, 2020)

The picture looks doctored. I mean it got like 1:1 the same housing like an EOS R with just a few buttons added.
Then this weird R5 plate. Why would Canon, instead of putting a nice shiny plate like the EOS R has, suddenly just put a cheap print there?
Seems fishy to me.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2020)

Uneternal said:


> The picture looks doctored. I mean it got like 1:1 the same housing like an EOS R with just a few buttons added.
> Then this weird R5 plate. Why would Canon, instead of putting a nice shiny plate like the EOS R has, suddenly just put a cheap print there?
> Seems fishy to me.


Well, we'll likely find out in a couple of hours. The consensus in the last 18 pages is that it's _probably _genuine, bearing in mind this will be a development announcement, and it's therefore likely to be a pre-production model being photographed..


----------



## unfocused (Feb 13, 2020)

Famateur said:


> I, for one, consider SLClick to be fully rational.



If any of us were fully rational we wouldn't be on this forum.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2020)

On the question of likely price, it occurs to me that there will be a bunch of other camera manufacturers out there even more on tenterhooks than us about what Canon decides!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 13, 2020)

unfocused said:


> If any of us were fully rational we wouldn't be on this forum.



So just _one_ rational person on the forum is enough for _everyone_ to leave the forum.


----------



## y2kunals (Feb 13, 2020)

THIS looks more real than the picture in this article Hahahaha


Listen people maybe the launch version will look prettier


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

Stanri010 said:


> Are we expecting the news to break tonight (Japan Time) or tomorrow (NA Time)? Can I go to bed? lol



haha so glad i'm in asia... makes this more bearable lol. or maybe we switch roles tonight when i'm in bed.... T_T


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Well, we'll likely find out in a couple of hours. The consensus in the last 18 pages is that it's _probably _genuine, bearing in mind this will be a development announcement, and it's therefore likely to be a pre-production model being photographed..



Or a mockup.


----------



## wanderer23 (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Or a mockup.



This one looks like a M5 evf hump this time. haha.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

My phone just exploded


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227804766190727168
- A


----------



## y2kunals (Feb 13, 2020)

THEY JUST ANNOUNCED IT

Go to canon global main site and click on newsroom!!!!

BAMMMMMM


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

f/7.1L Those greedy maniacs hahahahahaha

- A


----------



## jazzytune (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Who expected this?
> And smaller and slimmer are two different things: While the latter relates to the absence of mirror box compared to 5DIV, the width&height would be nice to keep (nicely phrased by another poster saying that our hands did not get smaller with the entrance in the mirrorless world)


That's silly! I understand that hand size hasn't changed, but I've used Canon 700D and 80D which are significantly smaller than a 5D and never felt the camera was too small for my hands. Similarly, I've handled and tried the Canon R for quite a while at a photo expo a few months ago and never felt the camera was too small.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

"Alongside the EOS R5, Canon is also developing a total of 9 RF lenses scheduled for release during 2020, including the RF 100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM, Extender RF 1.4x and Extender RF 2x."

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

Link:








Canon announces development of the EOS R5 next-generation full-frame mirrorless camera and new RF series lenses | Canon Global


TOKYO, February 13, 2020—Canon Inc. announced today that the company is currently developing the EOS R5 full-frame mirrorless camera—containing CMOS sensor, image processing, optical and other state-of-the-art technologies the company has cultivated through its long history of camera




global.canon





- A


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 13, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Why would they put a DOF button on a mirrorless camera? I'm not convinced this is an actual photo.


Every button on the EOS R is programmable, so it doesn't have to be a DOF button. Just a handy place for a button.


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 13, 2020)

someone said:


> Can somebody tell me what use is that Depth of Field preview button in the R5 (or any EVIL camera)? Especially when R and RP don't have one.


Again, just a programmable button. It can have any number of functions.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 13, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> f/7.1L Those greedy maniacs hahahahahaha



You can’t even fit a photon though f7.1!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

The 401mm barrier is shattered!

By a car driving at a very responsible speed of f/7.1

- A


----------



## leviathan18 (Feb 13, 2020)

Enhanced EOS R system
Developed next-generation full-size mirrorless camera "EOS R5" and RF lens

Canon has cultivated many years of in-house development of cameras, such as CMOS sensors, video engines, and optics.
By combining technology, we are developing the next-generation full-size mirrorless camera "EOS R5" of the "EOS R System".
We are also developing nine models of RF lenses with the aim of launching them in 2020. Attractive camera,
We will enhance the EOS R system by adding lenses to the lineup.
The EOS R system has a large mount diameter and short back that increase the degree of freedom in lens design.
It has the features of high-speed communication system between the focus and lens and camera.
It is an imaging system that realizes improvement.
The next-generation full-size mirrorless camera currently under development takes advantage of the features of the EOS R system,
We aim to expand the range of image expression by realizing even higher-speed continuous shooting and 8K video shooting.
In addition, communication functions, operability and reliability can be further improved, and workflow can be streamlined. these
The function realizes the basic concept of the EOS series, "rapid speed, comfort and high image quality" at a high level.
The EOS R5, the first of the next generation full-size mirrorless cameras of the EOS R System,
Newly developed CMOS sensor, up to approx. 20 fps with electronic shutter, best with mechanical shutter
Aiming for a continuous shooting performance of about 12 frames / sec., It also supports high-speed moving subjects such as sports.
In addition, by being able to shoot 8K video, high-resolution still images can be cut out and 4K video with higher image quality can be created.
Can be processed, expanding the range of video expression. In addition, Canon's first in-body image stabilization mechanism
By adopting a method of cooperatively controlling both the in-lens image stabilization mechanism of the RF lens,
We aim for even higher performance image stabilization. In addition, we cope with dual slot newly,
It will have an automatic image transfer function from the camera to the cloud platform "image.canon".
In addition, it can be mounted on RF lens "RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM" and the same model
We are developing “Extender RF1.4 ×” and “Extender RF2 ×”. These three models
We have developed a total of nine models of RF lenses, including a total of nine, and aim to launch them in 2020.
<Reference>
A world of cameras and photographic images to be held at Pacifico Yokohama from February 27 to March 1, 2020
"EOS R5" and Canon EOS R5 under development at the Canon booth of the "CP +" Premier Show
“RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM”, “Extender RF1.4 ×”, “Extender RF2 ×”
We will exhibit for reference.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 13, 2020)

NEW THREAD WITH ANNOUNCEMENT









Canon announces development of the EOS R5 full-frame mirrorless camera


The Company will Also Develop Seven RF Lenses and Two RF Lens Extenders in 2020 MELVILLE, NY, February 12, 2020 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital ima



www.canonrumors.com





- A


----------



## cosmopotter (Feb 13, 2020)

Joules said:


> I would bet in the same RAW format used in the 1DX III for 5.5K 60p video. Why would they not offer a compressed version of that on the 1DX III if they had a chip capable of encoding 8K 30p?


No. The 1D MUST have features this camera doesn’t. That’s the way canon works (I worked there). Considering the larger MP sensor I’m betting full frame 4K with CLOG, cropped slow motion and 8K compressed.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 13, 2020)

"Is that an RF100-500mm, or are you just glad to see me..."


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 13, 2020)

I am sad. This camera is going to be great. But the specs suggest that it will be priced very high, probably in the price range of the A7Riv and A9ii. So that means that the only two R cameras that I could afford (the R and RP) will be without dual cards. Canon will still have no dual-card camera to compete with the A7iii.


----------



## Rule556 (Feb 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> If it has the stills specs we read about earlier and the video will be hampered in some way like Ahsanford suggested (which is common and should be acceptable) I will buy it for my first new camera in 8 years and stay off the forum to avoid the video insanity cackling of the hens.



I‘ll be sitting near the sideline with my R and some popcorn, watching the _drama _unfold with a grin on my face.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2020)

This looks like the camera I want.

Will I be able to justify paying for it? Well, that depends on the price...which is one of the missing pieces of information.


----------



## ethermine (Feb 13, 2020)

As a professional stills photographer and from my personal perspective, the R5 will be quite welcome if the specs pan out to what I think they’ll be. Even at $4-5k a pop, getting a few of these will be a negligible business expense out of our 3 year cycle expenses budget. But I am hoping these will be priced lower since I’d love them to be more accessible for the more budget conscious up and coming professionals and amateurs.

Very much looking forward to this and seeing what other RF lenses hit the market later on. My mirror to mirrorless transition should be smooth this year.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The mechanical mode dial is useful because you can switch through the C321BMAvTv P using muscle memory with saved settings.






noms78 said:


> that's the only advantage of an electronic dial. mechanical is much faster to change modes in one swift action. electronic requires extra button press (button on top), then need to concentrate and look at lcd/evf to select the right mode.
> 
> if im in a M or C1 mode (for shooting environment then suddenly need to switch to shooting a person walking past with servo (C3 on my 5d3) i will miss the shot unless i can change modes in 1 second).
> 
> Sony and nikon mirrorless have mechanical mode dials. I really hope the r5 has one



With the 1-Series, there's no physical mode dial. You hold down a button and turn the main dial. But the clicks are always in the same order and you can count clicks just as one can do with Av, Tv, ISO, etc. No need to take one's eye from the VF and look at the top or back screen...

In your example, if you are shooting in Manual mode and want to go to C3, just press the button and turn the main dial four clicks to the right (M → B → C1 → C2 → C3). It's the same as pressing the mode dial lock release and turning the mode dial four clicks clockwise in the 5D Mark IV.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> At the same time this dev announcement may impact EOS R sales. There shouldn't be a big gap between the dev announcement and the actual release.



Based on recent pricing of the EOS R, sales have already dropped off significantly from the first year or so it was on the market. Pretty much everyone that wants one has got one already.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Burst rates: Buffer depth matters, not card transfer rate. CFExpress is necessary for video only.



So then why does my 7D Mark II and 5D Mark IV burst slower once the buffer fills faster when recording to the slower SD card interface than to the CF card interface?

The fastest SD cards can only write at about 70MB/s in both cameras. The fastest CF cards write at around 100 MB/s.

If one is writing to both cards (for a "mission critical" shoot), then the camera is limited to the speed of the slowest card slot.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Based on recent pricing of the EOS R, sales have already dropped off significantly from the first year or so it was on the market. Pretty much everyone that wants one has got one already.



Yeah. My post is irrelevant now, I wrote it before the announcement. I wonder if Canon will drop the R prices even further.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> If it has the stills specs we read about earlier and the video will be hampered in some way like Ahsanford suggested (which is common and should be acceptable) I will buy it for my first new camera in 8 years and stay off the forum to avoid the video insanity cackling of the hens.



Promises, promises...


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

David_E said:


> I am aware that pixel count is very important to most buyers. The objective importance of higher pixel counts is not so clear. I need at least 20MP, which just happens to be the resolution of Canon’s top-of-the-line, $6500 camera—which I would already have on order if it weren’t for the camera’s relatively high weight, more than I want to carry in the field. Though I’m still considering it ! Thinking about gaffer-taping a big brick to my 5D IV to gauge how it feels to carry it around for a few hours.
> 
> You want more heresy, while I’m at it? I couldn’t care less about two card slots. Starting with my Kodak DC120 (1 MP, CF card), the great majority of my digital cameras have had one card slot and that has _never_ been a problem for me. But I also have just one engine in my car (which in ancient times _was_ a problem from time to time).



The 5D Mark IV with battery grip containing two LP-E6 batteries weighs exactly the same as the 1D X Mark III: 1,440 g.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

reef58 said:


> Just add the battery grip to the 5d4 and you are pretty close.



It's more than pretty close.

Add the CIPA weights of the 5D Mark IV, 2 LP-E6n batteries, and a BG-E20 and it comes to 1,440 grams.

The CIPA weight of the 1D X Mark III is 1,440 grams.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

fredtuck said:


> Actually the 8k may be almost free. The sensor is big enough to give full color fidelity for 4k video. That means you have 4 photosites for each pixel. 2 green and 1 red and 1 blue. The luminance value for each pixel is the roughly the average of the 4 luminance values for the 4 photosites and the color is the RGB value derived from the 4 color values. For 8k video you use the same 4k color value applied to each of the 4 photo sites but use the individual luminance value for each to get 8k pixels (actually 32 million). This does not give you quite as good color as a true 8k camera with 3 or 4 color sites for each 8k pixel but it is pretty good for a $3-4,000 camera. Its just a different processing algorithm for the same RAW data.



Except that the actual color of the "red", "blue", and "green" filters in a Bayer array are not the same colors as the 'Red', 'Green', and 'Blue' pixels in our color reproduction displays emit. All simplified drawings on the internet to the contrary.

Bayer arrays are typically centered on about 460 nm, 540 nm, and 600 nm.

RGB displays typically emit at 480 nm, 525 nm, and 640 nm. A few displays also include a yellow channel at around 580 nm.

The "red" filters on a Bayer mask are more an orange tinted yellow than actual 'Red'. 
The "blue" filters are a bit more violet than pure 'Blue'.
The "green" filters are more a yellowish green than 'Green'.

This mimics the sensitivity of the three types of cones in the human retina (where our "red" cones are most sensitive to yellow-green).


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> My car doesn’t have a spare. It has high tech run flat tires and a pressure monitoring system. Welcome to 12 year old technology.



Which is all fine and good when you're running around a metropolitan area with a tire store always within 20 miles (or a tow truck within 20 minutes).

Not so much when you're on the trans-Alaskan highway, on the Serengeti, or in the middle of the Sahara.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 13, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'm sorry Davo, that is incorrect, the correct answer is 'Redwood Photos'. But thanks for playing.



A moon photo? I have that , full eclipse of moon, also called the red moon.
Canon 60D body and an apochromatic triplet refractor from Meade front of it.


----------



## noms78 (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> With the 1-Series, there's no physical mode dial. You hold down a button and turn the main dial. But the clicks are always in the same order and you can count clicks just as one can do with Av, Tv, ISO, etc. No need to take one's eye from the VF and look at the top or back screen...
> 
> In your example, if you are shooting in Manual mode and want to go to C3, just press the button and turn the main dial four clicks to the right (M → B → C1 → C2 → C3). It's the same as pressing the mode dial lock release and turning the mode dial four clicks clockwise in the 5D Mark IV.


That's all good for the 1 series but the r5 (just like the r) is severely lacking in the top buttons department (no iso, drive buttons, etc). Many will have to customize the hell out of the camera to get it the way we like it.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 13, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Here's a tip, for the internet and for life generally: when you're wrong, just own up and move on. Don't get defensive, don't try to slink away from it. You were wrong, that's okay - nobody's perfect! But you do yourself no favours by responding with this attitude.



Except I wasn't wrong. You are just not understanding my explanation. There are always more than one way to skin a cat. And for you to be so narrow minded means that you limit your own abilities to comprehend. I'm not saying that the exposure simulation LITERALLY changes the DOF, I'm saying that it 'simulates' the amount of light that would be available for a photograph by changing the exposure in the EVF as though the shutter were physically updated. Wrap your brain around that.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

noms78 said:


> That's all good for the 1 series but the r5 (just like the r) is severely lacking in the top buttons department (no iso, drive buttons, etc). Many will have to customize the hell out of the camera to get it the way we like it.



The R5 has an electronic mode dial that the 1-Series lacks, too. So no need to map another button to use the main dial or quick control dial to change modes.


----------



## canonnews (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Burst rates: Buffer depth matters, not card transfer rate. CFExpress is necessary for video only.


card transfer rates factor into the buffer depth and also how fast the buffer clears. both of the very important to the burst rate.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 13, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Except I wasn't wrong. You are just not understanding my explanation. There are always more than one way to skin a cat. And for you to be so narrow minded means that you limit your own abilities to comprehend. I'm not saying that the exposure simulation LITERALLY changes the DOF, I'm saying that it 'simulates' the amount of light that would be available for a photograph by changing the exposure in the EVF as though the shutter were physically updated. Wrap your brain around that.



You: Why does a mirrorless camera need a DoF button?

Him: To stop down the lens and preview _*Depth of Field*_.

You: But the EOS R already stops the aperture down to simulate exposure.

Him: No, it changes the screen _*brightness*_ to simulate the effect of the aperture setting on *brightness *while the aperture remains wide open.

You: Well brightness is what we were talking about.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> You: Why does a mirrorless camera need a DoF button?
> 
> Him: To stop down the lens and preview _*Depth of Field*_.
> 
> ...



Feel better about yourself now?


----------



## richperson (Feb 13, 2020)

I didn’t read this entire thread, but anyone else conserved by the two AF on buttons? It has the new 1DXiii focus point selector, but then has another button to the right of it where the usual AF on is. Don’t know if they both work or not. I hope the selector one is a push button as well. A bit odd as usually they make the 1D and 5 controls the same.


----------



## tron (Feb 13, 2020)

Being able to map function to buttons is really useful but I just read that it doesn't have buttons on top. That is maybe a handling problem for me (although I do not know how serious) because mapping does not solve everything if many buttons are missing. Let's hope handling will be better than R. For example I miss the drive speed button which on R I can do it only via the multifunction button (and after some key presses with touch of course). Another issue is the lack of setting a whole set of functions to a button (just like EOS 5DIV, 5DsR, 7DII). I use this to switch INSTANTLY to another group of settings when there is a bird in the sky and I want to take a picture of it. Imaging using lower speed (to keep iso low) and 1 point AF when shooting something on the ground and you see a bird. You can switch to a higher speed, many point AF, possibly exposure compensation, specific AF tracking parameters, etc, all with the pressing of one button. Yes, one of 3 Custom mode settings could also be a solution but the button is even faster. And there is not even such a dial on EOS R5!


----------



## neurorx (Feb 13, 2020)

DarkPhalanx said:


> With those rumoured burst rates, wouldn't you think it would be advantageous to have (2) CF Express cards instead of (1) SD and (1) CF Express?


I think given what we know about Sony, you would need CFExpress cards to move 45 mp at 20 fps and/or 8K video would also require a much faster card than SD. This camera would have to be more like the 1DX3 in its ability to move data, unless buffering issues are something this camera will have.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Feel better about yourself now?



Well, apparently you still haven't figured out that you asked a question about a *Depth of Field* button, and that it was answered. 

You then turned around and ranted about the uselessness of a button for *Exposure simulation*. Which isn't even what your original damned question was about.

You're the one coming across poorly here.


----------



## richperson (Feb 13, 2020)

richperson said:


> I didn’t read this entire thread, but anyone else conserved by the two AF on buttons? It has the new 1DXiii focus point selector, but then has another button to the right of it where the usual AF on is. Don’t know if they both work or not. I hope the selector one is a push button as well. A bit odd as usually they make the 1D and 5 controls the same.



Upon inspection, it appears that the R5 does not use the same optical AF point selector as the 1DXiii and instead uses the old joystick next to a standard AF on button. A bit disappointing that it isn't the same, but I guess there are other ergo differences as well so you have to accept that it is just different.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Well, apparently you still haven't figured out that you asked a question about a *Depth of Field* button, and that it was answered.
> 
> You then turned around and ranted about the uselessness of a button for *Exposure simulation*. Which isn't even what your original damned question was about.
> 
> You're the one coming across poorly here.



GFY


----------



## SteveC (Feb 13, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> GFY



So what do Government Fiscal Years have to do with anything?


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 13, 2020)

SteveC said:


> So what do Government Fiscal Years have to do with anything?



Actually it meant "Good For You"

See how things can have different meanings, even if you only see one of them.


----------



## djkraq (Feb 13, 2020)

dwarven said:


> I'll try it, but I'd prefer to have cheaper native lenses. Especially since I already have one RF lens, and taking the adapter on and off is not ideal. If the RF mount is going to have any amount of success it is going to need third party support. Having access to a cheaper holy trinity will make or break this mount.


A cheaper holy Trinity is literally all the EF versions but buy the cheapo $99 adapter for them all and you'll still have comparable IQ and still save money


----------



## noms78 (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The R5 has an electronic mode dial that the 1-Series lacks, too. So no need to map another button to use the main dial or quick control dial to change modes.


when i handheld the eos r i found its mode dial is in an awkward position to press. remember having to compromise my grip to do many things.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 13, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Except I wasn't wrong. You are just not understanding my explanation. There are always more than one way to skin a cat. And for you to be so narrow minded means that you limit your own abilities to comprehend. I'm not saying that the exposure simulation LITERALLY changes the DOF, I'm saying that it 'simulates' the amount of light that would be available for a photograph by changing the exposure in the EVF as though the shutter were physically updated. Wrap your brain around that.



I ran an experiment yesterday to learn about depth of field preview. 

- I had my 35 mm on the camera with the aperture set to f8. 
- I put one water bottle close to me and one across the table. 
- When focused on the close bottle in the EVF, the far bottle was out of focus (as one would expect an f1.8 lens to show wide open). 
- I hit depth of field preview (I mapped it to my movie record button), and both bottles came into focus in the EVF, showing f8 gave me an appropriate DOF. 

I think this is a very useful tool if I’m trying to shoot a family portrait as open as possible while keeping everyone in focus and not wanting to trial and error test shots. Or previewing a landscape scene. I like it.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Feb 13, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> I ran an experiment yesterday to learn about depth of field preview.
> 
> - I had my 35 mm on the camera with the aperture set to f8.
> - I put one water bottle close to me and one across the table.
> ...





FamilyGuy said:


> I ran an experiment yesterday to learn about depth of field preview.
> 
> - I had my 35 mm on the camera with the aperture set to f8.
> - I put one water bottle close to me and one across the table.
> ...



Shooting a family of varying depths all depends on how far away you're willing or able to be from your subject. Obviously the further away you are from them, the more open the aperture you're able to shoot.


----------



## joestopper (Feb 13, 2020)

jazzytune said:


> That's silly! I understand that hand size hasn't changed, but I've used Canon 700D and 80D which are significantly smaller than a 5D and never felt the camera was too small for my hands. Similarly, I've handled and tried the Canon R for quite a while at a photo expo a few months ago and never felt the camera was too small.



Think twice. Do you have RF 85 and/or the RF 28-70?
I do. These are so bulky and heavy that a more chunky body really would help ..


----------



## richperson (Feb 13, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Think twice. Do you have RF 85 and/or the RF 28-70?
> I do. These are so bulky and heavy that a more chunky body really would help ..



I have the R with the 28-70mm, but do use the battery grip. I would be happy with anything between the R and the 5D, but with battery grip. I would agree that the R without the grip works, and has plenty of finger clearance, but I appreciate the extra heft of the BG.


----------

